#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [小說] <<狼.龍>> Crepusculum [第14章 ] 30/8 END

## kl122002

<<狼.龍>> Crepusculum [第12章 ] 4/8


三部曲的OP， 非序章



這是一個世上最古老的動物園。 這裡有象， 有蛇， 有花， 有草， 有男人， 有女人， 有男小孩， 有女小孩 (其實基本上和別的動物園無異， 只是這裡的動物園年紀較老一些而已)， 還有許多異常平凡又常見的動物(除了一些由東方借來的老熊貓)。 

這天天氣異常晴朗， 動物物都在高聲歡呼 (還是一同在抗議烈日下的工作時薪水平過低？ 這點無法證實)。 遊人往來不斷， 讚美之聲住來不斷 (那些廉價旅行團一個接一個跟著那低人工， 依靠小費為生， 用揚聲器在大吼小叫的導遊領隊。 遊人們更以如見世界之大一樣大聲呼)， 動物聽後的反應更是熱烈 (一眾動物更是加以顏色回應)。 這熱鬧無比的情況直至太陽下山， 動物園大閘關上才完結。
那管理員巡過最後一更後便回到亭裡偷睡。 動物圍的籠子打開， 動物走出來七嘴八舌像歐巴桑似的用自己語言聊起來。 無譯是有禮的還是粗魯的， 話題都離不開糧食份量和工作時間。

在一個不起眼的角落裡， 一頭老白狼化身成人類似的， 正試著翻過圍牆到外面偷東西。 他是動物園裏一頭最受歡迎的動物， 又是眾獸間的翻譯專員， 身兼魔法師， 法官， 領導人， 賊狼。 他名是 庫多理 梅斯高比奧夫 (Futorue Metzgubbiolf)。




第1部 Crepusculum


在此帖住下看便是.




第1.5部


http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=46266




第2部 Prima fax






第3部Nox Intempesta


 :jcdragon-idle:  
難道你不知已被騙了嗎? 劣貨... 
為什麼你還得按下去?




尾聲


時間漸漸過去， 這件本應保密的事在各獸的口耳間化成故事， 故事再轉變成令下代小孩嚮往的科幻神話。 然而這只是在這古老的動物園自有故事之一， 這裡還有許多鮮為人知的傳說， 神話和故事保留傳著， 靜候好奇的人和獸去慢慢探索。



<<狼。龍>> 三部曲全文完。 


 創作後感


若你按下這創作後感，  恭喜你， 你剛才已看完了此三部章的序章。 請抱歉在第三部內的文字。

「尾聲」其實是整部文章的序章，  也是是整部文章的尾聲。 (既然尾聲都出來了，   也該算是「全文完」吧? (被人狂插中...))

而所謂的「非序章」，  則是第一部曲 Crepusculum 的開首 (第一章之前)之段章， 用了寫實和較胡混的方式去表達。

第一部曲 Crepusculum的第一段很快會出現，  請用心靜候。

 :jcdragon-xp:

----------


## 好喝的茶

剛看的時候無視了OP，只點下了第一、二、三部及尾聲……
所以我差一點點就想刪下去了。(咦？)

開首稍嫌奇怪，有部分用詞不當及錯字。
另外，不建議過分使用括號。括號是前面文字的註譯，屬輔助性質，即使略過不看也沒什麼影響那種。

譬如場景描述、角色描寫等，應用適當句式放在文章適當位置，用括號括住有點奇怪。



錯處如下︰



> 這裡有象， 有蛇， 有花， 有草， 有男人， 有女人， 有男小孩， 有女小孩


中文很少會寫「男小孩」「女小孩」，要麼就男孩，要麼就女孩，要麼就小孩。

另外，第二段提到有遊人，這裏卻先把男、女性人類跟動物放在同一層次，
是表示人類也是動物園籠子裏的展品嗎？
是這樣的話，這個動物園一點也不普通。(汗)




> (還是一同在拒議烈日下的工作時薪水平過低？ 這點無法證實)


抗




> 遊人們更以如見世界之大一樣大聲呼)


世界之大？什麼樣大？(汗)




> (一眾勳物更是加以顏色回應)


動




> 那管理員巡頭過最後一更後便回到亭裡偷睡。 動物圍的寵子打開， 動物走出來七嘴八舌像奧巴桑似的用自己語言聊起來。 無譯是有禮的還是粗魯的， 話題都離不開糧食份量和工作時間。


頭似乎是多字，寵應為籠，譯應為論。
奧巴桑那邊則是不肯定，據聞是歐巴桑才對？




> 他是一頭在動物園裡最受歡迎的動物，


語序錯誤，應為︰他是動物園裏一頭最受歡迎的動物。

----------


## a70701111

錯誤點就算了……(茶茶都抓了)
這篇的故事算是開頭？
難怪我按了其中兩部曲都沒有東西。
不過這樣的開頭到結尾，後面感覺跳很大(反正也標上結束了)。
就看看吧……

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

原來只是開頭OP完阿，敝狼以為一次三部曲就出完了。

期待下一部曲，看樣子Futorue還是過的挺好的。

----------


## kl122002

<<狼。 龍 >> 第一部Crepusculum

[1]

「這已是很久以前的故事， 由我的爸爸， 爺爺， 爺爺的爸爸一直流傳到現在。 故事發生的時間比米索不旦米亞 和古埃及的文明更早。 在那時候， 人類還只是人猿的形態生存。 他們沒有文字， 沒有溝通語言， 群體在森林中渡日。 卻就在時候， 第一批獸人就已建立起自己的文明。 他們不但擁有文字和語言， 更有學術， 也更擁有一種現今人類一直沒有的東西。 這東西就是魔法。」

「魔法是一項很深奧的物質， 它是屬於自然與生命哲學之間。 這一批獸人和一直在森林間生活的精靈共用這一種自然的物質， 為自己建立了起越現在的文明。 這一切都使他們引以為榮。 但在這欣榮之下， 眾獸人的心開始變得自大而狂妄。 部分為了更過一步強大自己， 想自己如精靈一樣長壽， 況他們更厲害而令自己成為了一種…一種使人噁心的物種。 這物種的名稱是惡靈。」
「 無惡不作的惡靈為了自已的長壽和魔法而去扭曲自然定律。 他們用自己的魔法和自然的元素， 如風， 火， 水， 木， 土， 甚至時間和空間去增強自己的力量。 這樣令部份惡靈在未完成目標前早已掉命， 但成功留下來的卻早已起越了精靈。 他們甚至妄想自己為神。 他們令用了自然而建立了一支強大的軍隊。 這兵團可日夜勞動， 沒有饑餓， 也沒有疲勞。 他們每一個的實力就是大自然: 狂風的攻， 烈火的掠， 洪水的毀 ， 地動的滅。」 

「然而還有良知的獸人聽會起精靈一族勇敢地對抗。 這場戰事以壓倒性的力量攻來使他們慘敗得嚴重。 世界也因此而出現分裂的現象， 數位良知的大法師看見無辜的生命被戰禍奪走， 心有不甘， 他們決定用魔法開通另一個世界， 把兩個世界分開， 並把這世界的魔法封鎖， 防止再有其他獸人或野獸重復現在的事。」
「 但到底該怎樣做才行? 他們一直在想， 單是開通另一個世界就已不容易， 何況更要分開和封鎖? 既使他們聯同餘下的法師也不有足夠的魔法， 除非能利用對方的魔法才可達到。 「

「 一位聰明的法師於是就用謊話去吸引那些貪婪的惡靈進局。 惡靈是非常聰明的一群， 但都不及心中的貪念。 貪念動搖了原本的警戒， 他們很快就騙進圈套了。 正當惡靈開通另一個世界， 把自己的軍隊帶定去之際， 通道的連接特然切斷， 使全部都鎖在 亞次空間中。 當惡靈利用魔法憤怒地撕開空間之際， 聰明的法師就立刻把魔法大量地吸收， 轉化次達到原定的目標。 「
「 目標在聰明的法師的努力下後快就到達了。 可是這位法師部為了保護兩個不同世界， 令用自己至聖的生命去封鎖和毀減一切惡靈。 後世的獸人和精靈万了紇念他的功勞和奉獻， 話是就用他的名字來命名這一個世界。 這世界的名字是就是 Futorue (庫多理)。」

「唉?」 這是一頭年青白狼的回應，
「 怎麼聽上去有一點像某部中世紀的巫師和指環電影? 」
一頭老狼徹底地漏了氣， 他搖搖頭說道， 「算了吧， 算了吧…反正都差不了多少…」
「 少去騙你的孫子吧。 」
「 這是真實的。 」 老狼依然堅持， 「 我早好幾代也這樣傳下來， 而且我也到過那裡。 我把一條龍的尾巴用魔法斬了下來!」
老狼衣袋裡取出一條黑色， 小小的， 看上去像是燒焦過而變彎的鐵箭頭的東西， 
「 好吧， 好吧…或許是你夢遊時把一條壁虎的尾用一根筷子弄斷了…爺爺， 我想我已成年了， 不必要去聽這些故事。」
「這是真實的事實。」 
老狼壓著嗓子， 把每一個字的音都用力向著他的孫子吐出來。 但了悲的是孩孑依然無動於衷。 

「沃高夫 ! 」 一把熟識的聲音把狼籠裡的困局打破。 年青的白狼沃高夫把眼光一轉， 看見剛回來的非洲獅好友Raseil 站在外面興奮地招手， 
「 我從英國回來了! 而且還有你們的手信! 」 
年老的庫多理看見 沃高夫繞過他跑到籠外， 不自覺地了一口氣。

「 英國裡真的很濕。 幾手每天都下一些雨…」 
Raseil 翻開紙包， 沃高夫看見裡面裝了許多英國的特色東西。 這裡有一個女皇像和英國國會模型， 旁邊又有數罐不同的茶葉， 茶葉底下放著一盒盒但包格仔花樣的蘇格蘭特產餅乾。 在一個紅色圓圓的小郵筒裡， 他看著Raseil倒出了不同大小， 顏色鮮艷， 形狀不一的鎖匙扣和磁石貼。 在Raseil一旁興奮地說他的遊歷之時， 沃高夫就被一個脫了色， 像是滾了兩圈的箭頭吸引著。 
他把這個東西拾起之際， 蓋著它的鎖匙扣並刻被一陣強風吹開。 這時沃高夫發現這是一頭兇猛， 張開一對如蝙蝠的雙翼， 舞動著爪， 吐出帶著箭頭似的舌頭的龍樣。
「 這是什麼?」 沃高夫打斷了Raseil的興奮問道， 
「 我好像拿沒有這個東西…」 Raseil 靜了一靜， 「這個是英國南部威爾斯的守護龍， 名字好傢是…」
「 Y Ddraig Goch 。」 庫多理突然從後方探頭， 用正式的威爾斯語讀出名字。 把兩個小孩嚇了一跳， 沃高夫手上的龍樣匙扣溜倒在地上。
「 抱歉…」 正當沃高夫伸手去把它拾起之際， 突然被龍舌刺到， 一滴血由指頭流出， 瞬間令整個匙扣變成鮮紅。 沃高夫回一回神之際， 看見龍樣改變了， 龍樣那對空空的雙目正看他。
「 你把他招過來了!」 庫多理 用著巫女一樣瘋狂表情， 高嗓的聲音說道。 然後瘋瘋癲癲的抱著酒瓶， 用著搖搖晃晃的腳步走到別處。
「 抱歉， 我把這…」
「 不用， 你留著它吧。 我相信只是那些沾水後會變樣的小玩意 」 Raseil 在繼續他的旅行前靜靜地吐了一句， 「 真奇怪， 這到底是在什麼時候混進來?」
當沃高夫再看一看手上的匙扣， 龍樣的外樣回復到本來的樣子， 次是身體依然如此鮮血。

****

相距 奧地利Tiergarten Sch

----------


## kl122002

回茶兄, 小迪, 和蒼狼君:

錯字改了, 但錯誤的文法還是保留著. 這可用來證明這OP是多麼槽. 
而那一個頂樓不改了, 用來當作給那些只想速讀不回人的小玩兒.
尾聲的那一句話, 可是總結了全文的故事,
這樣倒回來寫, 也是第一次.

第一章已登了, 好長...
除了部份之外 , 人文改用了中文, 
但看上去怪怪的, 自已還是偏好英文, 
看看評語就再決定吧.

----------


## kl122002

[2]

「快瞧瞧這生聞! 」 Raseil 拿著報紙跑向Uikolf。 當他看見Uikolf 正在俯首話著一部部看似是英文的書時， 這使他呆了一呆， 
「這是…英文？ 文法怎樣怪怪的？」
「 是拉丁文。」 Uikolf 一臉苦相看著Raseil， 「 這是普林尼的<<自然史>>原版…」
Uikolf 往後一靠， 弄一弄手掌上的毛球， 
「是爺爺叫我看的。」
「那就當是多學另一種文字」 Raseil 弄了一個苦笑給Uikolf， 「 來看看這篇小報導吧。。」
Uikolf 接過報紙， 一則文字角落下的彩票號碼吸引著他， 
「你中了彩票？」
「不是這裡…」 Raseil立刻搶去報紙， 用爪尖指著旁邊一小則不起眼， 只有三小段文字和一張模糊的照片，  「 有人看貝一條龍在羅馬出現。」
Uikolf 把小段的細節和照片都看一看， 然後大笑，
「 哈!只是一個酒鬼在胡說。 「
「 但你不認為照片裡的影是龍的獸人嗎？」
「 龍不是該有一道尖尾嗎？ 看! 「 Uikolf 指著影的背後， 「 他的背後根本沒有尾。 我想只是那些人類的惡作劇…」
 Uikolf 四周望一望， 看見爺爺Futorue在遠處和大象群下祺子， 然後壓低嗓子，
「 就是我那神神化化的爺爺一樣。」
「 話說起來， 」 Raseil 也壓著嗓子， 「 最近Futorue好像怪怪的。 不時和我老爸說什麼魔法和命運。」
「 看似是他真的老了， 快忘記東西了， 書裡提到的老人癡呆症都是這樣。 」
「 要是這樣， 「 Raseil拍一拍Uikolf， 「 就得辛苦你了。」
Uikolf 張著口， 反了一個白眼。

******

現在剛好是意大利的日出時間。 在意大利羅馬的南方有一個歷代著名的海灣， 名為那不勒斯 (Naples)。 在這裡遠有一座著名的火山， 它曾在歷史上因一次爆發， 把古代的一個名城 龐貝 (Pompeii) 撤底毀了。 現在它看似是靜止不動的站在那裡， 等候著另一次機會去毀滅山下的繁榮城鎮， 它的名字是 維蘇威火山 (Mount Vesuvius) 。
從納普斯看上去， 維蘇威火山在最初的紅光之下把他的四周照亮， 巨大金字塔似的火山影初見於紅霧中， 然後太陽慢慢升起， 山下的城鎮漸現雛型。 未幾， 太陽已爬到山頂， 從頂峰射出第一這光， 把城鎮的火車和煙照亮了。 光線繼續越過地平面， 直達海岸， 這時大船的身影已被照亮， 海岸上的燈文完成了他的任務而關上。 大陽已站在站峰之上， 海面和城鎮不再漆黑， 新的一天又開始了。

在龐貝遺跡的城牆之下， 那裡坐著一個穿得不起眼的人。 那人把一帽拉得底底的， 蓋過了的有頭髮，  只露出一對炯炯有神的綠色雙眼。 他的前方放著一塊畫板， 畫紙上剛完成了龐貝城牆在維蘇威火山下的日出素描。
「 平安， 小伙子。」 一把溫柔而年老的聲音在那人的耳旁傳來。 話者用的是當地獨有的那不勒斯語。
「平安」 那人用那不勒斯語回應。
「 現在的年青人已不懂那不勒斯語了， 「 年老的聲音笑著說， 他轉回意大利語， 「 你能看見我， 對吧？」
「 能， 但請見諒， 我不想去看。」
「 為何？」
「 你也許道有某一些人是多麼…」  年青人想了一會， 想盡一切方法去挑一個詞語， 「 …是多麼的 ‘奇持’…」 
年青人繼續說， 
「 …早兩天我在羅馬裡遇上了尼錄， 他煩了我半天， 解釋那場大火不是由他起的， 而是一坐神廟裡的油燈燒起了吹過的布幕而引起。 他以為我不相信， 還準備訃席在我房間示範一次! 這時凱薩進來把尼錄捉著， 然後問我為何 莎士比亞筆下的他像是一個娘娘腔的小男人， 未幾就連…」
年青人側目一看， 定了神， 「 啊…」 

他立刻把臉轉過去， 看見那裡站著一個人影。 他穿的不是現在的衣服， 是一白色的羅馬袍(toga)， 載著金指環的手拿著一卷羊皮紙和一個小墨瓶， 另一要手拿著筆。。 這擁有年老聲音的人看上去並不老， 身影消廋， 臉上留著白色的長胡子， 與在空中銀色發光的灰髮互相相映。 這人瞇著眼笑著， 
「 你莫非是…!」
「對。」 那人點頭一笑， 舉起用筆的手在空中向著年青人背後的畫紙寫字， 年青人看著突然出然的墨水字跡在他的名字下方出現。 當墨水跡停止後， 年青人興奮地大叫，
「G。 Plinius Secundus!」 
「 幸會，  」 那人回首一望說道， 「 很高與能認識你。」
那人微笑著轉身， 穿過一個路人的身軀後輕輕地消失在一座房子的牆上。 

年青人拿走畫紙， 輕撫剛乾掉的字跡。 他嘴巴不停動著， 奮得說不出話; 雙日是張大， 手還是在震抖。 他立刻把這張畫小心翼翼地收好在畫冊中， 然後急忙地收起畫架和用具。  當他一抱起所有東西一轉身， 畫架迎面經過的人擊倒， 
「 我的天…我興奮過頭了， 先生你…你!」
年青人嚇恐地後退數步， 他幾乎無法相信眼前的是人類， 但他可確定那是活的生物而非剛才的幽靈。 眼前這生物很奇怪， 是他從未見過的。 這生物如魚一樣有鱗片蓋著全身的肢體， 手腳長有利爪， 頭部有日修長而堅硬的鼻骨。 丁方是這生物的口， 年青人從那張著的口看見了利齒， 每顆利齒未端還有微小而鋒利的小利齒; 他也看見了那尖譯有如箭頭的舌頭。 
這時年青人心裡想著這生物不可能是地球的，  地球上沒有這樣的生物。 他想， 來許是和他一樣的某一種獸人， 只是化身術很差而已。 但若是真的， 這頭會是什麼門科下的生物？ 難道是一頭食腐肉為生的科莫拉多龍？ 

「 賤貨的狗奴隸! 還不把本大爺扶起! 」

一句發音和用詞正確的古拉丁語句居然從這生物口裡吐出， 年青人愕然， 心裡想這頭會不會是什麼科幻的東西？ 或者來自更遠古的？ 反正尼錄， 凱薩 和 巷普林尼也在這裡見過了， 多一個也不算多。 

「…想要錢吧， 奴隸？ 好…好， 我給你， 把我扶起… 」

年青人心裡還是不知所措。

「…好了， 好了…對不起， 這位自由的公民， 請你把我扶一扶起來， 可以嗎？」

街上的人漸多了， 走過的人都慢下慢來望一望才走。 年青人知道時間不多了， 再遲一點就會惹禍了。 好吧， 年青人心裡想著， 就去幫一把。
年青人急忙扶起這頭不知分的生物， 立刻用大白畫布蓋著的生物的頭， 然後背起。 重量居然比想像中輕。

「 謝謝你…年青…狼人公民。」 不知名生物用古拉丁語說著。 它的話音抖震， 空洞， 像死前的人一樣說話。 
 年青人聽後嚇了一跳， 使他驚嘆為何這生物會知他的真正身份。 但既然知道， 那即是同類， 和他所料一樣可能是一頭化身術很差科莫拉多龍 (1)。 他不多管了， 但語言能力有限， 就是只用了苦拉丁單詞問，
「 時間， 水， 食物， 吃？」
「 沒有， 這已好幾天了， 公民。 」
年青人知道他下一步要過樣做了， 他把它抱回民宿， 給了它一些水和奶。 他還騰空了床， 讓這生物躺上去什息。  年青人坐在床尾的一張木椅， 對著那頭正呼呼大睡， 一口吱下去便可以把你肢解的生物， 心裡想著下一步該怎樣做。
=========
(1) 莫拉多龍 , Komodo dragon :
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Komodo_dragon

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

正式的小說終於出了，一次看了兩章~

第一章一開始的故事，感覺滿瞎的，連Uikolf都聽到不耐煩，

Futorue大概無言了吧。

再來第二章，




> 看似是他真的老了， 快忘記東西了， 書裡提到的老人癡呆症都是這樣。


這讓Futorue聽到他會火大吧XD

不過那條龍應該就是被Futorue用魔法斬下尾巴的龍哥哥吧？

----------


## kl122002

Re 蒼狼:
想問問你認為把人物名改成全中文好d, 
還是保持英文好一些?

我有理由相信Uikolf 在下一章裡非正式上截前被Futorue 打死了 orz|||

----------


## a70701111

<<狼。 龍 >> 第一部Crepusculum 1
說明原本世界的開端……
還是建議使用中文拉，還是中文的文章阿。
這開頭是訴說傳統，雖然故事本身有可能是真的。
形容方面是可以了。
呃……一隻龍直接出現？！囧

2
設定比較偏向現代，音位沒有人會相信龍的存在XD
使用了龐貝古城遺跡……
整個時代跟背景看來我要重新組合一下。
故事的分隔點還需要加強。

----------


## kl122002

[3]
這天的Tiergarten Sch

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第三章出了，

看來Futorue跟他的哥哥好像感情不太好= ="

這句好像怪怪的




> 「 這當然。 你明天最的別走出籠外…」


最好？

----------


## kl122002

錯字改回了.

天曉得Futorue就是那副鬼性格, 
很有理由相信那龍哥哥在同住時一定受了不少苦...(默哀)

----------


## a70701111

[3]
這樣把後面會發生的事情騰出來了……
後面應該會發生這樣的事情。(不要倒後面改過來)
角色過去的個性上，也變得有點扭曲。
不知道之後是會幫他還是害了他。
如果真的換了，應該很有趣的樣子……

----------


## kl122002

以一句拉丁文回小迪,
Statu variabilis.
未來是充滿變化的,  性格也開始扭曲了...
突然有一種好像某兩部電影和一部遊戲成了未來的設定....
該怎樣才可避免...?

----------


## a70701111

第一個：怎麼樣發生或是避免就看個人覺得需不需要。
第二個：要脫離不是件簡單的事情，如果是使用別人的設定就會有種不能跳脫的感覺。
要避免的方式，最簡單的就是寫上自己覺得是不一樣的東西。
儘管角色是一樣的，但是多設定一些東西進去盡量不要卡在平常的設定就好。
這也是個人的建議，實際上對其他人來說有沒有用就不知道了。
希望有回答你的問題。

----------


## kl122002

感謝小迪的回文.
其實我最怕的是在發表到一半時, 
看見回覆裡說 "怎樣這和某某電影或小說很相似?"
本是自己辛苦想的, 卻被人認為這是抄別的...繼而就...不用說了.
所以我希望盡自己能力之內創做一篇不同的故事.

----------


## kl122002

[4]

這是一個狂風暴雨的早上。 動物園裡一聲狼吼取代了原有的雷鳴，

「看看我! 爺爺! 你在昨晚把我怎樣了!」
「 真討厭下雨， 還想著可以到外面泡泡妞…」
「爺爺! 我老了! 我一夜之間像老了好幾十年!」
「狼人是會老的。 只是你較快。 或許是你的新陳代謝慢了?」 
「胡說! 謊唐! 為何你卻變年青了!」
「我? 我可沒有變年青了， 只是你老了而已。」
「啊!。。。」

Uikolf是發了瘋一樣大叫。 在這天早上的雷聲之下， 他就被吵醒。 初醒時發現自己的關節僵硬， 幾乎使他不能從地上爬起。 他的爪在一看之下， 皮膚老了， 缺了以往的彈性。 嘴裡的牙還有點兒鬆， 話音也變厚了。 雙目看的東西很矇， 特別是近的東西， 一定要載上眼鏡才很得清。
Uikolf 轉頭一望， 看見了身旁躺著另一個白狼。 再看楚一些， 發現那是自己。 而他知道一切最合理的解釋， 就是莫過於爺爺又在造弄魔法來滿是足他的欲望。

「好吧…就這樣， 一天好了。」Uikolf 深知白己是無法說服爺爺， 心就就退一步好了。
「  好。 合約議成。」 Futorue 爺爺大笑著說， 「這是最聽明不過的決定!」

「偷窺狂啊!」
突然一把尖叫聲傳出， 打斷了Uikolf 的思路。 在細聽之下， 那是一隻來自雌性熊貓的叫聲。 Futorue 一手叉著腰， 細語，

「那頭來找你的偷窺狂龍來了。」
「什麼!」Uikolf 是張大了眼，
「沒有什麼的。」 Futroue 不邊樣耐煩的看著Uikolf， 「… 只要是他沒有接近那群企鵝…」

當爺爺還未把話說畢， 前方不遠的企鵝群就立刻發出一把低深的慘叫聲。 Uikolf 看見一群企鵝正跳起身， 用著各種武術像是發瘋的對著一個身穿黑袍的紅色龍形生物拳打踢。 那頭生物卻只是縮作一團躲避各種攻擊。 企鵝群的首領從處起跳起來， 用翼大力一拍龍形生物的頭。 生物應聲倒地。 企鵝群力把這個生物拋進大型垃圾箱， 然後去回假冰裡避雨。

「 這就…」 Uikolf 指著那頭紅色龍形生物， 然指向自己， 看著正擁有自已身體的爺爺，
「 真想不到他真是跑去找企鵝了。 劣貨。」

後方傳來一把噓噓的吸氣聲。 Uikolf 轉頭一望， 發現身上長著綠毛的人類。 這人的衣著有些凌亂， 特別是一頭搶眼的綠色頭髮。 這人一深呼吸， 身體就立刻長長毛， 手變成爪似的， 臉孔和下鄂朝鼻拉長， 變成一頭站立的綠毛狼人。他對著眼前是爺爺身體的Uikolf 問，

「 Futorue 爺爺， 剛才有見過一頭紅色的科莫拉多龍嗎?
「 就在那兒。 被垃圾蓋住了。」Uikolf 靜定地回答。 「 Pliny， 你怎麼會…」
「 謝天謝地…剛才一到奧地利就使他跑掉了…」 Pliny 搖著頭說， 「這頭科莫拉多龍是你的朋友嗎?」
「 這…」  
「 當然是， 爺爺和他有著超越基本朋友的關係。」
Futroue 利用Uikolf 的身體和聲線， 主刻上前解圍。 
「超越基本朋友的…關係?」 Pliny 看著眼前是Futorue 的Uikolf呆了一呆， 然後點頭…「噢…我明白了。」
「 其實這…」
Futorue 立刻上前截住了Uikolf， 
「我們別的地方去吧。 好讓二獸互相那個一會。」

Futorue這一下子把Uikolf 弄得尷尬極了。 Uikolf 想把他們叫回， 可是被一群走過的大象截住了。 Uikolf 放棄了， 回首望向大型垃圾箱。 一隻帶著紅色鱗片的利爪面然破垃圾而出， 下方一個沾滿了綠色的液體的身體爬出， 眼前那頭長頸生物帶著低沈咆哮聲， 慢慢舞動著爪， 盯著Uikolf步向。 

「啊!!!」北極熊Lumberg突然從旁躍身一跳， 用有力的手掌打向生物的頭。 這一次過把那生物摔倒地上。
「 該死的! 走出來嚇小孩的長頸怪!」
Uikolf 呆呆地站在前方看著這麼突然的事。 Lumberg 繼而用盡全身的力狂打狂踢那頭怪物， 口裡來停吐了一些髒話。 
「Lumberg…暫停一會可以嗎?」
Lumberg 再來一腳猛踏才停了下來， 說道 「 Futorue， 請用你的能力把這又臭又髒的東西送走。」
「 我想我自有方法， 你先回去吧。」
「 這東西一看見他就討厭。」
Lumberg 走向水池用清水清潔自己。 Uikolf 走上去看， 那頭生物雖然又臭又髒， 身上卻毫無傷痕。 他再看清楚一些， 發現這東西很想那個龍樣鎖匙扣， 只是缺了一條尾。 
「 你是…Y Ddraig Goch ? 」
那東西張開了一對金色發光的眼， 向上望向Uikolf， 用低沈的聲線大叫
「Futorue!」
「 去死!」 
Uikolf 突然無名生氣， 一腳踢暈了面前的龍， 然後一陣非常輕鬆的感覺浮現。

不遠處的Futorue 和Pliny 看著整件事的經過。
「 看似爺爺是多麼討厭這東西。 而這東西又是多麼使其他獸討厭…」
「 你曾有打他嗎?」
「有!」 Pliny 衝口而出， 然後清一清轉轉眼， 「 很多次…用平底煎鍋。」
「 唔， 感覺不錯吧?」
「 極佳…但請不要告訢爺爺。」
「當然。 這是那東西自己找來的。」Futorue冰冷地吐了出來， 「 看似爺爺有新玩具了。 你的龐貝手信果然不錯。 」

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第四章出了，Futroue的性格真是有點...

還跟Uikolf換身體...

是要跟他的龍哥哥大戰嗎？

錯字部分：




> 初醒時發現自己的關節彊硬


僵

怪怪的地方：




> Uikolf 轉頭一望， 看見了身旁躺著另一個白看的白狼


大概就這樣吧，

期待下一章，真為那條龍感到可憐，有Futroue這個鬼性格的弟弟。

----------


## a70701111

[4]
汗顏……企鵝把龍打爆了。
不過他們離垃圾桶還真近阿，企鵝通常應該會在有冷凍設備的地方不是嗎？
只有假冰好像有點不足。
Futorue真愛惡搞他的孫子XD。

----------


## kl122002

回兩位, 錯字等修好了.謝謝指示.

唔, 這頭龍用來當發洩品是一流的說. 
下一回更是到達了 攻, 受, 軟, 硬兼施的地步了.
那個戰孚什麼什麼是用不著了....

----------


## kl122002

[5]

水從某處打在身上， 嘩啦的一聲後是濕透的身子。 眼帶著暈亂的微微地張開， 看見一個站著年青的白毛狼人， 他大叫， 
「通電!」
卡擦的一聲後， 強勁的高壓電力立刻穿透身子。 麻痺， 痛楚， 抽畜不停在電光和火花中重復上映， 
「 夠了!」
電力在一聲令下切斷。 眼用力地張開， 看清楚了現況。 自已被大鐵鍊紮在銅椅上， 旁邊站著一頭年青的白毛狼人， 而前方則是一名手戴藍賣石指環， 看上去較老的狼人。 另一旁是一群生氣， 來自各科各門的獸。 

「 硬的已吃過了， 我想， 話開始了吧?」Uikolf 依然帶著Futorue 的身體問那一臉邪惡， 帶著自己身軀的爺爺。
「不， 還有軟的。」 Futorue 取出一個臭味深重的Livaort 和

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

原來Futorue他老哥，是來帶走幾位獸民的，

不知道Uikolf 和Pliny會被帶到哪去？

期待下一章。

----------


## kl122002

[6]

這夜除了遠處永遠噴發的火山， Mountain Faritois， 在一角噴出火紅的熔岩外， 天空中是一片漆黑， 沒有星光也沒有月亮。 下方用電燈照請著的在城門剛剛關上， 只有旁邊的小門打開讓往來的商人和農民帶著蔬菜和各式各樣的商品悄悄進出。 一名穿著傳紅色古羅馬軍服的龍系士兵， 拿著時鐘和炮彈， 走過正向他敬禮， 穿著現代迷彩軍的獸系士兵， 來到一座古老的大炮前方。 這士兵把炮彈裝上後， 對準時間， 清一清嗓子後， 發炮大叫，

「 Media Nox ! (拉丁文: 午夜!) 帝都標準時間零時零分! 時差3。5微秒! 」

重復的炮聲， 火光和叫聲不久從城門外遠傳來， 響遍荒野和深谷。 那古羅馬軍服士兵隨即下跪， 後方的也跟著做。 他雙章合十， 大聲禱告，

「感謝主帶領我們來到另一天的開始， 願吾都繁榮…」

城門不遠處的一座三層高民宅頂層傳來一陣響亮而充滿刺激的雌狼呻吟聲， 把禱文一下子打斷了。 在窗前薄紗的燈影之下， 看見了屋裡床上雌狼的熱情活動。

「 該死的…」
這句話從龍系士兵口裡吐了出來。 雌狼的呻吟聲持續， 令禱文無法完成。 他最後草草禱告後， 離開城門。 城門上的士兵看著他穿過一群商人， 走進那房子。 士兵跟著內頭傳來向上的叮噹金屬跌下聲移動， 未幾他的身影就出現在頂層窗前的薄紗中。 燈被吹滅， 屋裡人影消失， 一陣男女歡笑聲過後回復安靜。 

「啊!」

屋裡的男女尖叫聲突然此起彼落， 城門上的士兵立刻搬來大光燈把那座屋子照亮。 城門下方的商人和農民停步仰視。 未幾， 一隻身黑袍的龍從窗跳了出來， 並重重摔在地上。 
士兵把燈光向下移， 看見這是一個沒有尾巴的紅色龍暈倒在地上。 樓上那帶著衣股凌亂的龍系士兵看見後， 不自禁地暗裡說， 

「…是大法師Honoratus!」

******

陽光穿過薄紗， 把一隻無尾白猿手上的水晶杯照亮。 他看了一看， 用鼻嗅了一嗅， 然後交給旁邊站著的金色狐狸獸人， 
「你嗅一嗅這是什麼味道。」

狐狸獸人輕輕一嗅， 眼立刻張大。 

「是什麼味道?」
「 是…肥皂。」 狐狸獸人結巴巴的說， 
「你們檢查部到底是怎樣辦事的!」另一頭鷹獸人破口大罵， 「 …簡直混帳! 你們的鼻子全失靈了嗎?」

那頭白猿悄悄從鷹獸人身旁走開， 吩咐另一位貓頭鷹獸人把聲具收起， 並重新清洗。 然後他穿過用寶石砌出的大長廊， 回到他的大理石辦公室。 
大理石辦公室裡站著好幾名來自魔法系， 但不同門科的大法師。 他們聚采在這裡都是因為昨晚Honoratus引起的事被報章和電台大肆報導， 覺得有損魔法系的名聲， 使他們異常地憤怒，

「神聖的天皇陛下， 我們魔法系大法師一致認為， 空間通道大法師 Honoratus 在昨晚偷情一事嚴重損害魔法系名聲。 請天皇降罪。」
一名沒有身軀， 也沒有生命氣息， 只有黑色闊袍裹身並浮在空中的魔族大法師說道。
「 對， 我在今早已收到消息…」
白猿剛回到墨綠色王位上， 弄一弄他那蓋了半邊臉的白頭髮問道， 
「 …然後呢?」
「 撤他的職務。」 另一名擁有清綠色的修長身子的女精靈大法師提出，
「 謊唐!」  Honoratus 大叫， 「 只是一群傳媒在胡說!」
「 不管傳媒是否在胡說， 由你引起的麻煩已有這麼厚的記錄了。」
那魔族大法師拉開闊袍， 露出了一本又大又厚， 夾滿紙紙和補釘的書。 白猿望了一望， 用手蓋著另外的半邊臉， 
「遵敬的天皇陛下…」
「我知道了。 上下兩個元老院是否一致通過了?」
眾大法師點頭， 
「但…這又該由誰去取代這職位?」 白猿靠在椅的一邊， 看著送上來的一份清單問， 
「 沒有獸， 魔族， 精靈可以取代我! 只有我才可任職! 我就是這裡擁有Mountain Faritois藍寶石指環的確認的空間通道大法師!」
Honoratus 舉起爪上的藍寶石指環叫道， 
「 才不呢， Honoratus。 我們已找到另了一位有藍寶石指環的獸了」 

魔族大法師把闊袍一翻， 一頭白狼跌了出來。 他的左手中指正帶著一杖藍寶石指環， 口裡還咬著一條層於他早餐的香陽。 眾大法師和那頭白狼呆望了一會後， Honoratus大叫， 
「Futorue! 又是你! 你又跟著跑來了!」
「 這真的是Futorue嗎?」 眾大法師吃了一驚的在一旁耳語。 席上的白猿也探頭出來望。
「 是他! 就是他!」 Honoratus大叫。
「不， 不是Futorue…」魔族大法師上前把人群分散， 「這是Futorue 的孫子， 叫Uikolf XV Metzgubbiolf 。 」
「 這看上去很像Futorue呢。」 女精靈大法師說道， 「他的灰尾是一樣的。」
「不過， 他是來自另一邊的世界， 要用德語對話。」 魔族大法師把Uikolf 扶起， 走到白猿前。 這時Uikolf 一看見白猿， 嚇得把香腸在喉嚨
「 咳…咳」
「快給他水。」  白猿說， 「 並給他一個作息的地方， 我侍會才見他。」
「一定是他! 他就是Futorue!」 Honoratus 堅持大叫。
白猿看著Uikolf被帶走後， 回首看著那有一點神經質的Honoratus， 
「好了…好了， 既然接手已出現了， 那麼…」
「等等， 天皇閣下，」 魔族大法師推開Honoratus， 
「 這孩子是不懂魔法。 儘管身上有強大魔法的力量， 卻被人把早用先進的方法封印。 要解開了封印， 才可使他學習空間魔法。」
「呀…」白猿嘆道， 「這又是一道難題了。 那好吧，」
 白猿站起來， 從席上走下，
「 Honoratus， 你由今天起開始不用回來了。」
「 請給我一個機會…天皇閣下…」Honoratus 跪著地上哭著， 
「不， 我還未說完… 你今天起開始停職， 好好去訓練Uikolf。」
Honoratus 停了哭泣， 在地上領了白猿的旨意。
「然後呢…」
白猿一抬頭就看見剛才的貓頭鷹獸人站在門外， 於是白猿說，
「我還想去私下見一見Uikolf。 要是沒有其他， 我想先去處理酒店裡的杯子事務。」
一眾大法師向白猿鞠躬後， 一同消失在不同顏色的光環中。 白猿便跟著貓頭鷹獸人離開。 這時便心裡想的不是杯子的事， 而是關就回去另一個世界的事。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

Honoratus他，竟然會做出偷情這種事，

看來他跟Futorue都是一樣的鬼性格XD

話說Uikolf會不會受到魔鬼訓練勒？

期待下章。

錯誤的地方：



> 門不遠處的一座三層高民宅頂層傳來一陣響亮而充滿刺激的雌狼呻吟聲


這句話從龍系士兵口裡吐了出來。 雌龍的呻吟聲持續

跟上一段的描述不同耶，還是Honoratus一次跟一名雌狼人還有一名雌龍人偷情？

----------


## kl122002

> Honoratus他，竟然會做出偷情這種事，
> 
> 看來他跟Futorue都是一樣的鬼性格XD
> 
> 話說Uikolf會不會受到魔鬼訓練勒？
> 
> 期待下章。
> 
> 錯誤的地方：
> ...


錯誤改回了, 全座屋裡只有一頭雌狼.
可想而之, 這裡的生活是多麼多姿多彩. 

坦白的說, 
魔鬼訓練就是沒有了, 
魔鬼騙案就倒是接下來的 (如某處的函授班騙案)
還是別表露太多較好.

----------


## kl122002

[7]
「平安， Uikolf。 這是這裡的打招呼方式， 」 
白猿關上房門， 對著白狼說， 
「 你怎會來了這裡?」
「 這倒是我問你， Specter。」 Uikolf 帶著不平安的心反問，
「你瞧， 我是這裡的帝王。 穿著古代劇一樣的紫袍花邊的古羅馬服。」
Specter像時裝表演一樣轉身一周給Uikolf看， 
「但你是怎樣…?」
「在殺那綠毛怪狼的一晚， 我就被帶到這裡了。」Specter 跳上一個座位， 從旁取了一顆葡萄把玩， 
「然後呢…落在一個老皇帝的加封禮上， 鬧劇似的把我一口認定是從天上來的王。 最後， 就是你現在所見的我。 好了，」
Specter吃著那一顆葡萄問，
「 聽聞你是來學習魔法， 知道自己肯定在做什麼嗎?」
「 唔。」 Uikolf點頭， 
「不錯，」 Specter把葡萄嚥下， 「這裡倒像是剛回到第一次世界大戰前， 但又連工業革命都沒有， 一直保持古羅馬方式管治。」
「我剛來到時就已發現。」 Uikolf 一直保持警覺地回答，
「很好。」 Specter 望著Uikolf， 心裡知道一切。 「 我告訢你一個真相， 這裡的帝王要自已工作才有錢。 權力更是微小得可憐。 我的一切只在這數所謂的皇官的數房之內， 其他東西還得看著別人去做。」
「這國度真是有趣。」
「唔。 所以我有一個請求， Uikolf」 Specter 走近他說， 「當你學有所成後， 我杷你把我一同帶走。 當然， 要是你把我遺下， 我也追不了你。」
Uikolf 定神看著Specter。 Specter沒有看著他， 反而是嚴肅地看著窗外的風景。  這種眼神色多麼堅定， 卻又是一絲悲涼。
「 放心， 我這帝位已固若金湯， 相信要保護一個外來的獸人也不難。 在這期間， 我會盡法子協助你。」
「 這樣聽下去， 你的安排照仗我不可能拒絕。」
Uikolf 看著Specter 轉身對自己微笑，
「那麼?」
Specter 把手伸出， Uikolf 接過， 握手。
「我現在給你一個章， 這是代表著承著我的命令而行事。」
Specter 把一個紫帶水晶方章別在Uikolf 衣前， 
「 別弄掉了。 這玩意是非常危險的東西， 只有最安全而不緊急情況下才可便用。」
「 什麼是最安全而不緊急情況下?」 Uikolf 聽到這句和爺爺道他指環時相同說話， 感到非疑惑。
「 這是術語。」 Specter笑著回答， 「 這裡還有不少奇怪的術語， 當中意思得由你自已參透。」
Specter 示意Uikolf 靠近自己並繼續， 
「找實驗品一試，你便會知。」
******
走出大街， Uikolf 立刻被Honoratus截住。 
「 你…! 」
Uikolf能從 Honoratus 眼裡知道但是多麼的恨自己。 眼神無奈， 氣憤， 還有一點老羞成怒的感覺。 Honoratus 看見Uikolf 胸前的水晶方章， 一下子用力把想說的話壓進肚裡，
「算了吧， 跟我來。 」
「你想把我帶到什麼地方?」

此刻， 街旁店裡的一部收音機的主持人的德語說話聲 傳進兩獸耳裡， 

‘『…龍對比自己體型小的獸更容易出現那方面的衝動， 特別是同一性別和年紀較小的獸。 一頭身體殘障而且獨身的龍就比一頭正常的更危險。 今早凌晨就已有一個例子…』

Uikolf 立刻從Honoratus 旁後退， 收音機的主持人繼續， 

『…這些身體殘障的龍因身心不平行， 很大機會造成強暴， 和其他難以想像的暴力性行為…』

Uikolf 一看見Honoratus朝他伸出爪， 腦裡一下子謊亂， 給而狂呼。 行人從快就注意到。 其中一個高大的灰熊獸人先上前分開。 Honoratus 還未及時解釋， 就已頭另一名狗獸人用大陶瓶打他的頭。 在他快暈到的一瞬間， 一個黑龍獸人一爪打正Honoratus的長頸， 並叫道，

「所有龍的面子都被你掉清光了!」

Uikolf 就是這樣在大街的混亂被送回皇宮， 他還聽到鄰廳的就正的他們的天皇 Specter 投訢。 Specter 把他們安靜下來後， 迫於無奈地宣佈，

「由今天起， 連同Honoratus 的家僕， 不可踏入本帝都內。」

而當時的Honoratus 還是迷迷糊糊地用怪聲叫著Uikolf 的名字。 這使Uikolf 立刻不自覺地在打冷顫。

******
「好幾天了。。」 在異域另一方的綠毛狼人Pliny心裡想著， 「 也許當初真的把那條龍毒死會好一些。」

在這世界的另一角， 有一道大河橫越一座以鋼材打造的魔族首都， Evilus Captrium。 這裡還只是剛剛日出， 陽光由鋼板打造， 廣闊， 卻堆滿火灰， 雜石的大街照射到盡頭裡一座燃燒中的火山。 這首都裡每一座建築物看上幾乎是一個個在色石洞， 偶然還有像現代一樣用鋼打造的三層高大樓。 這裡每論是什麼建氣物都比一般的巨大， 有一些更可容下一座摩天大廈， 而且是深不見底。 有一些洞裡還有一些熱力和火光散發， 從外面看進裡頭， 是一個充滿鬼異的地方。

時間依然很早， 報時兵才剛宣報第一曙光 (Prima Lux)。 大街上依然沒有市民。 突然地面傳來一陣陣巨大的隆隆拷打聲， 地面震動的幅度隨著漸近的聲音增大。 Pliny 跑到較空麼的地旁一望， 立刻嚇得無法冷靜。 他看見一對黑色火柱帶動天上的一個巨大軀體， 踏著大街上的鋼板跑並引來震動和拷打聲。 四周充滿著毒氣的腐蝕味道。 這東西速度雖然不快但幅度極大， 在數秒之間Pliny 看著其中一根踏在他的面前數步之距。 踏在地上的力量強大得把Pliny 震倒， 發出雷嗚巨響使他的聽覺失去。 他在地面上向著那裡望， 看得清楚一點。 這無比粗大， 有如全面焚燒中的大樓一樣的火柱， 像是其中一條腿。 腿上有用打做得粗糙巨型鋼塊保護， 腳上穿著燒得通紅， 並用火興在表面舞動， 有如多艘運油輪船大的全鋼靴。

這巨大無比得無法看清的物體在Pliny頭上走過， 帶著的焚風瞬間把體毛燒起， 鼻子和嘴巴的肌肉已溶化，  體內的肺更是滾湯得正在燃燒。 在一切知覺失去前的最後一刻， 一個黑影旁包裏著他。 他還未請楚地看見前， 已被痛楚蓋過一切知覺。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

更新的速度好快阿，第7章出了

看到第七章，再一次的鞏固Honoratus在我心中的鬼形象了(炸飛

不知道Pliny會不會有事情勒？

期待下一章。

----------


## kl122002

[8]

“這是什麼地方?”Pliny 軟軟地張開了雙眼, 四周一片漆黑, “ 我死了嗎?”
Pliny試著活動各肢體和關節, 他用盡力也是沒有感覺.
“這就是死亡?” 他想, “…居然這麼快就已找上來了.”
“我說你, 不要動一會, 可以嗎?”
一把低深, 像Honoratus 的德語從外面傳來, Pliny 心裡一震興奮, 
“你是誰?”
“醫生.” 聲音回答, 
“ 很抱歉, 醫生. 我一定是碰到你或…”
“ 你剛把我的剪刀踢出窗外了. 我現在得去找回, 你等我把你身上的包紮紗布脫不才說吧.”
“真是很抱歉, 醫生.”
Pliny 隱約聽到門開關的聲音, 而且感豎到門外還有兩個生命體. 未幾, 他聽到另一把聲音從附近傳來, 用清晰的德文對他說,
“你真是幸運, 在超過白熱的溫度下還能生存.”
“ 你指…那黑色火柱?”
“那是這裡一個惡魔的其中一條腿. 你真幸運邊了, 還能在惡魔專區的大街上生存了一段日子.”
“你指…這裡是惡魔的…地域?”
“是的. 你不像是這裡的狼人, 是否和我一樣從德國來?”
“是奧地利.”
“啊! 美麗的音樂之都, 我在那裡住了一些日子…大戰完了吧?”
“已完了大約有50餘年了.”
“50餘年了? 時間真快.” 聲音傳來嘆息.
“請問, 你是誰?”
“只是普通的一頭德國灰毛狼人, 我沒有麼名字, 只有編號77085.”
“ 77085?”
“是猶太人集中營的編號.”

Pliny 知道這一段黑暗歷史. 養父Molis的祖父是集中營的軍官之一, 曾在後人歌頌的Schindler之下工作. Molis 徹底地把這家裡的歷史告訢他, 一再提醒他戰事的可怕. Pliny 一直回想Molis 對他說的一切, 直至醫生除去紗布, 看見他在流淚.

“ 先生…你的眼怎樣了?”
“沒有什麼…沒有什麼…”
Pliny 身體已感靈到外面的空氣, 生命的呼吸. 他張開眼, 立刻定神集中注意到上方的一個灰狼的靈體. 狼靈穿著納粹軍服, 那一組編號在他的肩帶上. 靈體身上有好數個指彈洞. 這狼靈雙眼很有迫力, 像看穿了Pliny的一切. 

“先生? 先生?”
Pliny 把雙目轉移過去, 看見了和狼靈幾乎一樣的醫生站在一旁, 以相同的德語說著,
“看低四你的眼對光敏感了. 不要緊, 過一會就會好了.”
“ 我到底發生了什麼事? 怎會…”
“ 你看似真是什麼都不曉得呢…”
醫生生到一旁, 詳細地告訢他一切. Pliny 察覺那狼靈從天花移到他身體坐著, 更聚精會神地聽. 直至醫生說完後, 狼靈對他說,
“ 這真是奇蹟.”
Pliny 回一回神,
“ 原來女此.” 他說道“ 你說那兩位惡魔就在外面?”
“ 是的. 他們見到個沒有事才安心.”醫生說, 走近門, “ 我把他們請過來.”

從門外走過來的兩個魔族沒有怎樣的迫力. 先領著進來的很像死神, 但這個沒有彎刀, 也沒有白骨的身體. Pliny 眼前的就只有一幅由數道紫光組成的眼, 鼻和嘴, 從黑色的深處空著. 那惡魔熱情地對他打招呼, 

“ 幸會! 來自異方的朋友!”

Pliny 還未反時回應之際, 那股氣味便他轉向望一望. 他看見了另一位, 也就是那個在當天他碰上的龐然大物. 這次眼前的大物不如當天般大, 但身軀的大小份量還得使他得設法擠進門內才可可成功進入.
Pliny 把這大塊頭全身看了一遍. 身上那氣味, 黑色火焰 和那燒得過紅的鋼甲可以確定這是他. 他的臉貌也還未可見, 他有一個又厚又重的頭盔蓋著. 頭盔上有4支大角向著不同方向, 一對黑洞的雙目從三個洞眼中露出. 下方便是他堅合的口. 

“ 他還未死呢, 這就即是沒有其他事了.” 這大塊頭用魔族語說著. 
Pliny 前方幽靈似惡魔先對Pliny 一笑, 立刻板起臉轉過去, 用魔族語頂上, 
“你還是想找更多麻煩? 好讓我多樂透一會?”

“很感激兩位對我的幫助, “ 
Pliny 用自己的德語打破困居, 從床上滑下來.
“我想我得走了, 我要去尋找失散我的朋友.”
狼靈跟著他耳旁說, “一些石象朋友告訢我, 帝都裡內了一頭和你一樣的說德語的白狼. 我相信你朝那裡去便是.”
“ 但…” Pliny 壓低嗓子, “ 在那裡?”
“朝東走, 跟著有金帶的路使是.” 狼靈繼續, “ 3-5天裡可到.”
“謝謝.” Pliny 向醫生和狼靈一同道別後, 走上是惡應生活的大街, 沿著金帶的路朝東走.

*******

“你走著看! 混蛋!” Honoratus 在城門外向上方那龍系士兵大叫, 
“ 當我曰來就第一時間把你揪著來打!”
城門上的士兵向Honoratus 發了數支箭, 險點兒射中背著大小袋的Uikolf.
“你們走著看!”

Uikolf 背著的都是由各市民轉過的物品, 除基本糧水外, 其他都是主要用來對付或提防Honoratus, 例如由一位鱷魚獸人送的, 專來對付強姦犯要害的大力夾; 一個開藥店的犀牛獸人送的迷魂藥等等. Uikolf 知道Honoratus是友有那些事, 但為了自己安全, 還是接受了.
正當Honoratus領著Uikolf越過金色城界線, 城內傳來震感人心的歡呼聲. 
“可惡…早知當年戰記時就別把你們的祖先帶來.”
Uikolf聽到Honoatus不停咒罵, 用著毫無章法的毒咒下咒, 結果把自己的長袍燒了. 這時Uikolf看見龍尾被切的傷口, 傷口依然很新, 就像是剛切不久. 
“這就是你爺爺幹的佳作.” Honoratus說著, 換上新的灰色長袍,“由點到即止而變成了切尾遊戲.”
“我們要到什麼地方?” Uikolf 問.
“ 到那裡…就去Platium Captrium, 精靈族的城..”
Uikolf 跟著Honoratus 朝北方的Mountain Faritois走向. 經過分路指示時Uikolf 立刻拉著Honoratus.
“ 怎樣了?”
“ 我們不是該東南方向走嗎? 指示牌…”
“在跟那塊舊的鬼指示牌, 我們就得過沙漠, 2-3星期才到. 往這裡走, 過了樹林, 到了港口, 用水路走是最快.”
Honoratus 沒有停下並走進了面前的樹林. Uikolf 遲疑了一會, 最終還是走進去.

*******

“報告天皇閣下, 全國的指示牌已更換了.” 
一名士兵過些前向Specter報告, 
“終於有更快捷去安全的路了.”
“但Uikolf 和Honoratus 還是用了舊路, 並不理會警告…好像是走進了 Defluo Silva.”
“什麼!” Specter 緊張得從椅上溜下, “ 還不快組隊搜索!”
“ 已經組隊出發了. 但至今還末會消息.”
Specter 回到座位, “ 有任何消息, 即時通知.”

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第8章出了，

蒼我很懷疑Honoratus到底是不是一個大法師阿...，

放個魔法還會燒到自己的長袍，

話說他們走錯路的下場，應該不會發生啥事吧XD

不過Uikolf要提防的還是Honoratus吧..

----------


## kl122002

[9] 一個狐狸精比一頭無尾淫龍更可信得多

「你肯定這方向沒有錯?」
Uikolf 和Hutorue 走了一天， 四周依然畫是相同的樹木和花草。 除了風吹拍打的近葉子聲音外，這裡沒有蟲鳥聲， 也聽不到城市的聲音。 前方的Honoratus 停下他的腳那步， 站著並愎慢把頭轉向Uikolf。 當Uikolf 看見副Honoratus 那部已恐慌得發綠的臉和瞳孔收得針般幼， 立刻清楚知道什麼事。
「 去Platium Captrium…吧?」
Uikolf 立刻氣沖沖跑上前拉著他的衣領， 
「你是一條龍， 現在卻迷路了?」
Honoratus 沒有回答， 把頭移向另一則。 Uikolf 手一鬆， 整個身軀從地上摔。 他冷靜一會， 知道現在除了Honoratus擁有這世界的知識外， 都沒有其他獸可以幫助他。 但不過數秒， 他知道這想法錯誤， 

「我不過死在這裡! 我還年青! 我還得要回我的尾才死!」

Honoratus 在Uikolf 前方失心瘋似的驚呼。 他那副誇張的表情令Uikolf 注意到無比恐懼正從草木中透出。 日光像是比平常更早的時間消失， 濃霧漸漸在四周他們。 風停了， 四周安靜得只有Honoratus的聲音， 日光消失後有如死域，

「別鬧了， Honoratus…師傅!」

Uikolf 是萬分不願意稱呼眼前這頭失心瘋的老龍為師傅， 但也只有這做法才使他靜下來， Uikolf 抱著他的利爪， 拉近他， 盯著他雙目並說，

「 時間不早了， 我們就在這裡休息。 我們只要冷靜就不會有意外。 我們是不可失去對方。 」
Honoratuas突然把Uikolf 緊抱， 沒有話語並深吸呼。 
「抱歉， 孩子。 「 他繼續並放開Uikolf， 「 是的， 我知這裡是Defluo Silva， 一個叫日本青森縣 的地方稱這種樹林為 樹海。」
「樹海!」 Uikolf 驚呼出來，「自殺森林?」
Honoratus 靜了一會。
「這我可不曉得。 但這裡還是靜一定較好。 這裡是那裡通往Mountain Faritois 考試的必經之路。 這裡有不少喪命而靈魂迷失的法師和族人。」
「我們該怎樣做?」
「 他們已盯上我們了… 別看!」

Honoratus 立刻用爪蓋著Uikolf的眼， 這裡剛好有一個圓圓的發光體經過二獸， Honoratus和Uikolf 一同止著呼吸， 直至發光體消失。  Honoratus拉起長袍， 
「反正時間不早了， 先去睡吧。」
Uikolf 還末及時回應， 就已被一隻無尾老龍位有了， 被迫當成抱枕一樣抱著。 Uikolf愈是掙緊得用力， Honoratus抱得愈緊。 Uikolf 最後迫著放棄， 心想著靜靜地當一夜的抱枕玩偶之際， 突然看見一個位光球從Honoratus身上浮出， 穿過長袍票出外方。 Honoratus的呼吸聲停止了， 
「 槽了! Honoratus! 回來! 快回到自已身體!」 
Uikolf 急起來大叫， 翻開長袍， 看見四周盡是在不同的光球把他們包圍著。 Uikolf 繞著先去靈魂的Honoratus身體走一圈， 
「 回來吧， Honoratus…至少數我怎樣做…」

這時其中一個光球急速朝Uikolf 飛來， Uikolf 一個側身避開。 他知道若中了這光球一定沒有好下場。 這時他看見其他光球也在作動， 這時他靈光一閃， 想起Specter的術語和襟章。 他望一望指襟章， 心裡還想清楚該說什麼的時候，  另一個光球又剛擦身而過， 他於是迫著大叫，

「因我天皇之名， 我命令你們速速散開!」

一個正朝他衝過來的光球在他面前剎停了， 未幾眾光球紛紛散去， 餘下由Honoratus 浮出的光球在半空中浮動。 Uikolf 捉著它， 看見裡面正是在作戲弄他爺爺futorue的夢。 光球放近Honnoratus身體後， 漸漸融過其中， 也再次傳出老龍的呼吸聲。

「我不可睡…」 Uikolf 告訢自己， 「 要不然就會死在這裡。」

未幾， 一對沒有散去的光圈引起了Uikolf 注意。 這對光圈慢慢走近， Uikolf 忍著呼吸， 直至這東西在他面前一棵老樹旁停下。 Uikolf 立刻發現那光圈是來自是一名鷹獸人的雙眼。 這鷹獸人是咖啡色， 並帶著班點的一頭年青獵鷹。

「 你們就是來考驗的獸， 對吧?」
「 不是。 我們只是迷路了。」
「 目的地?」
「 精靈之城， Platium Captrium。」
「目的?」

鷹獸人的問題把Uikolf 問到了。 Honoratus 從來沒有告訢他要到Platium Captrium要做的事。 Uikolf 眼見前方的鷹獸人還正在盯著他， 便陪便找一個藉口， 豈料蓋他記刻一半的時候，

「謊話， 說德語的北極狼人。」
這時鷹獸人像是頓誤了什麼， 他走上前， 戴上一幅老花鏡， 看了一看Uikolf和身旁那頭在咬手指睡覺的老龍。 他嘆一口氣， 態度也放軟了
「 原來是你， Uikolf XV。 孩子， 想必然又是這老淫龍的好事吧? 我早應不多不少也想得到了」
「 先生， 請問你是怎樣認識我?」
「我也是大法師， 主管這裡。」 鷹獸人頂一頂老花鏡， 「 那天你由3天半惡魔大法師帶到天皇前方， 我在那時候也在場。」

Honoratus 一陣使人發毛的夢話把鷹獸人的話話打斷。 鷹獸人把Uikolf 帶到另一角， 並從身上拔了一根羽毛插在Uikolf 耳旁， 

「 …這樣的話， 孩子， 你應該可絕看見出路了。 明早帶著那老淫龍走吧。」
鷹獸人張開雙翼， 準備起飛
「 請等一等先生， 我想問…那個空間大法師的考試到底是怎樣的?」
「空間大法師? 穿過這裡， 過了無底淺谷， 橫過沒有岸的湖， 爬上Mountain Faritois便是。 以你現在的能力，還是找一位可信的初楷魔法教師吧。 」 
鷹獸人把Uikolf 再推到過一點的地方繼續， 
「 …至於Honoratus呢， 把他算出去好了。 一個狐狸精比一頭無尾淫龍更可信得多了。 另外到了精靈住的地方， 就得事事用錢。 」
鷹獸人把一小袋硬塊的東西著寒著Uikolf手裡， 
「精靈很貪錢。 但又未至於到達窮搶的這麼下賤的地步。 收起這個， 必定對你有幫助。」
鷹獸人沒有等侍Uikolf的道謝便飛走了。 Honoratus突立從Uikolf 腳底爬出來， 拿去那小袋並倒出數塊寶石， 嘴角淫淫地笑。 Uikolf 這刻看呆了眼。

「不錯， 能從老鷹的口裡淘錢出來， 做得好， Uikolf。 我很早時已很想這樣做。 這下子我們有額外資金上路了。」
「你…不是睡了嗎?」 
「你的神經質驚呼旱把我弄醒了。 可惡的的老鷹， 居然把我和狐狸精比過來…」
Honoratus 把小袋拋給Uikolf， 
「 這當是你的零用吧。 好了， 燈塔先生， 請為我帶路離開這裡。」
「 唏! 你…!」
「走吧， 孩子， 沒有獸是想死在這裡。」
Honoratus像爺爺一樣弄了一個謎的笑容。 在這一刻， Uikolf 更相信鷹獸人的說話，

「一個狐狸精比一頭無尾淫龍更可信得多。」

============================

Pliny 在這一天的早上出了Evilus Captrium的東城門。 他日首看見那狼靈對他笑著道別。 正當Pliny自光從狼靈身上移開之際， 突然出現的一張沒有五官臉把Pliny 徹底嚇壞。
「 平安! 外來的旅客。」
「是你?」
Pliny 馬上認出這是當天在醫生住處看見的暗系惡靈。 這惡靈追近Pliny， 近得幾乎令Pliny的頭套進那白袍，
「 我知道你懂魔法， 也有靈力， 來自異方， 對吧?」
「 對， 但這個…與你有什麼關係?」
「我上去異方世界，」惡靈立刻下跪， 「 求求你， 把我一同帶去看看。。。 只看一秒也可以…」
「但你根本不是獸…」Pliny 很想快快擺脫， 「 …而且…我根本不知道該怎樣回去…」
「這不要緊…」惡靈把白袍一翻， 立刻變成一個手持由寶石打造的魔杖灰狼人， 「 我用這樣子陪你不就行了嗎?」
「但…」
 Pliny 再次聞到那刺鼻的氣味， 他曉得這一定是那滿身黑火的大塊頭。 他沒有猜錯， 大塊頭從後謊張地跑來， 和惡靈耳語一會， 惡靈的眼神也一同恐慌起來。 惡靈轉回原型， 一同跑進城內。 Pliny立刻借此機會， 加快腳步視著金線前往帝都。 

太陽已上到最高處， 現在正是正午。 Pliny躲在金線跑旁的大樹下乘涼。 他看見路上的商旅客依然往來不斷: 一車車超載的寶石由Evilus Captrium向帝都走， 推車的是一群龍系奴隸， 領著的正是一名青皮膚的老精靈。 精靈性子很急， 不停對奴隸們呼呼喝喝。 豈料其中一車寶石過重， 在爬下釙坡時失控， 連同前方的一同撞向那老精靈。 
老精靈應聲倒地， 數車寶石輾過他的身軀。 車最後撞上一座石山粉碎。 那些龍奴隸一見老精靈失去知覺， 紛紛跑上去搶那些數落一地的寶石。 其他商旅客路過時也只看一眼。 Pliny 完生不相信這麼殘忍的事在眼前發生， 他立刻跑上去， 推開剛走過的一隊商人， 仔細檢查那老精靈。 老精靈身上的傷不多， 但可摸到多處的地方有骨折的情況。 
Pliny 立刻試著把進城的商人叫停， 試著請他們的車讓一個位給這老精靈。 豈料沒有商人願意。 Pliny 跑回去把老精靈小心翼翼扶起。 這時老精靈回後了知覺， 在Pliny身上吐血， 並笑著搖頭，一個玉造的方形印章從老精靈的衣服趺了出來了。 
Pliny看著老精靈的靈魂從身軀走出， 回頭對Pliny 一笑

「 充滿害良的好孩子， 這玉章代表著我的一切就給你了。 請代我告訢女兒， 爸爸今天不回家了。」

「等等…先生…」
老精靈的靈魂沒有理會Pliny 的叫道， 獨自消失在大樹影下。 Pliny 眼一望向石山， 那裡巳看不見奴隸和寶石， 餘下木車的碎片堆在一角等候風雨的洗禮。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

> 一個狐狸精比一頭無尾淫龍更可信得多



哈哈，看到這標題蒼我真的笑了XD

想不到Honoratus這條老淫龍那麼不可信阿

還好在那位鷹獸人的幫助下，他們才知道正確的道路，

不然會迷失在森林裡頭吧。

期待下章。


漏字：



> 「我也是大法師， 主管這裡。」 鷹獸人頂一頂老花鏡


老花眼鏡

----------


## kl122002

[10]
在老精靈火化後， Pliny 獨自抱著一包骨灰再走上Evilus Captrium 的鑲金大街上。 他看見那個曾救他一次的白袍惡魔再從前方飄來，

『 我們又見面了。』 白袍惡魔帶著喜悅的聲著說， 『 請別太在意一個生命的生死。 時也命也。』
『我想知， 你的德語為何能說得這麼流利?』Pliny 心想著擺脫他， 卻又無從下手，
『語言嘛， 『  白袍惡魔咯咯聲地笑， 『 我們魔族暗系成員天生就曉得， 當然，還有不能少的讀心術』
Pliny 心裡一震。
『 對， 我知你現在正想什麼。 說實話吧，』

白袍惡魔一個轉身， 在Pliny 面前截停， 用著堅定的眼光說
『我， 魔火之子， Faustus Valerius Lucifuge Rofocale Nero， 願意成為閣下的僕人。』
白袍惡魔拉緊白袍， 莊重地向Pliny 鞠躬。 四周的環境在此刻突然靜了， 不同種族的都看著Pliny。  他們沒有說話， 眼也不轉地看著。 Pliny 四周看了一看， 再望向前方還在彎著的魔火之子， 知道無比的壓力使他不得不接受，
『 你有別的…我的意思是較短的名字嗎?』
『 Nero， 你可這樣稱呼我。』
『好吧…我們一起走吧， Nero。』
『成功了!』
Nero 抬起一張奸詐， 又帶一張孩子氣的笑臉。 靠近Pliny 耳旁，
『 而且你也要一位語言翻譯家在行程上幫忙， 對吧? 這不子我就是給你便宜了。』
這使Pliny 重重地嘆了一口氣， 想起剛才Nero 的自我介紹中提及的魔火， 他向問Nero 追問， Nero 解釋，
『魔火是我們眾魔族誕生之源， 就在Mountain Inferus 裡…等等， 狼人小子，』 
Nero立刻一轉語調， 『 我得上去把他把回來才行。』
『 等等…!』
在Nero 一下子翻袍施法消失的一剎那， Pliny 立刻捉著袍角， 這令法力一瞬問穿通他的身軀， 一同移影到另一個地方。

====================

Pliny 放一陣穿心的熱力和岩石斷落的聲膏還過神來。 火紅而刺熱的熔岩就在他的腳底下冒著火， 上方的手正是被Nero 抓著， 
『抓緊， 狼人小子!』
Pliny 一個手滑， 把老精靈骨灰跌進熔岩。 熔岩在一瞬間徹底把骨灰燒光。 Pling 看見背包旁的玉章快要掉下， 他就立刻抱緊， 用上爬回岸上。 Nero 立刻破口大罵， 
『蠢材! 你不曉得當別人在施法時是不可干擾嗎! 你差那麼一點就把我也害死了!』
『 對不起…』Pliny 用力深收吸後回神過來， 『 我們在什麼地方?』
『 Mountain Inferus。』 Nreo 把Pliny 扶起， 『 我得把那大塊頭找回才行。』
『是否出了什麼事?』
『 他太好魔火的力量了。 這對任何一個魔族成都不利』 

Nero口裡在唸唸不停， 帶著Pliny 沿著小路走上。 Pliny 發現這小石路是鍵造在火山口中， 下方是火紅熔岩。 小石路不完整， 看似是暫時加建的東西。 隨著件們走得越高， 那剌鼻氣味是明顯， 大塊頭就在眼前。

大塊頭把雙大鋼手包著一枝火柴上的火光。 這火光在此刻燒得放出白光， 包圍著大塊頭。 Pliny 看不見大塊頭的表情， 但聽到來自他享受的吸氣聲， 有如在在抽服菸草。 

『那就是魔火。』

Nero先行上前， 強行把大塊頭和火光分開。 火柴一離開大塊頭後回到半空中浮著， 火光變暗了， 回到只有一枝火柴正常的光。 火柴上的火還在燒著， 但部只在上方燒著， 沒有燒向下方的木塊。

Pliny對奇景徹底的著了迷。 他未上前看時， 聽到Nero 正在用魔語破口大罵。從他語氣中知道他正狠狠地教訓大塊頭。 大塊頭用粗管的聲線頂回去。 兩個惡魔就在瞬間對罵起來。 大塊頭首先動手打起來， Nero立刻用施法擋著， 一個不為意之下把施出來的魔法打中Pliny。
Pliny 身子一個靠後， 雖然還站得住腳， 卻把魔火弄熄。 失去了魔火的火柴也一同失去浮力趺到地上。 Pliny 一轉頭回望， 看見兩惡魔靜止不動， 看著地上的火柴枝。 Pliny即使不懂讀心術， 但也能從Nero的雙目中知道恐惶。
Pliny 把火柴拾起， 問道
『我們現在該怎樣辦?』
『這早大戰後至今的魔火滅了…我的魔力再強也做不出來…』
Nero的雙目是震斗著。 
突然寸方傳來一陣熱鬧的說話聲， Pliny 立刻跑上去看看， 發現下方是一個數十人的旅行團， 正參觀古跡遊。 領隊是另一個說拉丁文的火系惡魔， 他用鐵皮揚聲器大叫，
『各位! 接卜來我們上到頂層看看由Futorue Sanctus 留下的魔火…』

Pliny 回首一看， 發現Nero的五官在灰蒙蒙的身體裡消失了， 大塊頭的口張得很大， 身上的火焰燒得快熄滅似的， 勉強地頂著鋼甲。 兩個惡魔就像小孩一樣站在一角。
『來吧…總有方法…他們正在上來』
Nero的五官再次浮現時已變白和扭曲一團， 口裡重重復著，
『這下子完蛋了…完蛋了』
『 還未…還沒有。。』
『完蛋了…這道罪， 就連被放遂也不行吧?』
『我有一個方法…』 
Pliny 立刻摘去火柴上燒過的地方， 在Nero面前舉著， 
『重新點燃它吧。』
『 那可是魔火耶…』
『用魔法點燃的不就是魔火了?』Pliny 堅持說， 『 你不是魔火之子嗎?』
『雖然我是…但…』

後方的熱鬧聲漸近， 身就也在石上出現。 Pliny 眼見Nero還是遲疑不決， 於是他立刻走向大塊頭，
『借我一點火!』
大塊頭還未退卻之際， Pliny已在等一時間伸手把火柴枝點燃。 他又立刻回中央， 把手放在火點上施法， 一個轉手， 火柴又在半空中浮著和燒著， 與剛才沒有分別。

『 喂， 狼人孩子， 別玩神聖魔火…』
領隊突然從後出現， Pliny立刻回頭對著他微笑， 領隊嘆氣搖著頭，
『魔火只適合魔族， 不適合你們。 『
『真的? 我還以為…』
領隊轉眼看見Nero和大塊頭， 一轉客氣的態度
『 如果是Nero帶來的， 我想他的決定必定有他的理由。 孩子， 別好上魔火， 魔火是危臉而脆弱。』
Pliniy 點一點頭道謝， 上去拉著Nero的白袍急步離開。 他聽到後方的領隊正淊淊不斷的介紹魔火。 
『 在被發現前…快走…』Pliny 悄悄地說。 

=================

『快走! Uikolf ! 快走! 船快開了!』 Honoratus 領先著Uikolf跑向碼頭。 Uikolf 先躍過關卡的矮欄， 並瞬間認定眼前的小輪船就是目標。 他發力地跑， 並後最一步跳上小輪船的甲板， 但未幾他開現Honoratus根本不在船上。 回首一看， 發現Honoratus被碼頭人員捉著， 並且搜身。

『船開了! 你們還在搜什麼屁的!』
一名看上去是較高級的職員上前， 帶著濃濃的酒氣， 笑道，
『 這像倒是有禮貌的。 捉緊他! 可能是逃犯!』
『 我呸! 你這醉薰薰的混蛋! 喝酒喝得薰過頭了!』
『機度重犯! 鎖起!』

Uikolf 這樣看著Honoratus被其他職員鎖起， 打暈後拉上車。 車子高速開走。 Uikolf 看著船和岸邊漸漸遠去， 張著大口， 呆了。

*****
小輪船在大海上走了一天一夜， 終於看見前方的另一個碼頭。 這碼頭是用木建成， 不算大， 但隨著小輪船接近， Uikolf 看到了， 也感受到固中的奢華。 無數細緻的木刻穿疏各個錶著黃金和白銀的接口， 一塊又一塊不同大小和顏色的寶石併出不同的圖樣彩窗。 那伸出來和船連接的橋更是全黃銅打造， 沒有一點青鏽， 在前方映出金色的光輝。

小輪船泊岸了， Uikolf走過黃銅小橋， 走進奢華的碼頭後徹底忘記Honoratus的不存在。 Uikolf 就像剛出城的鄉小子， 在這小碼頭裡似是抓狂一樣指著不同的裝飾大呼小叫， 包括各種不同膚色， 穿得奢華的女精靈。 

Uikolf 走出碼頭， 第一眼就是用不同綠樹修剪成的Specter像。 每一個都非常仔細， 形態不同， 站立在前方的大街兩側， 氣勢磅礡徨得使Uikolf換不過氣來。 他定上大街， 發現自己就如走在照片下的巴黎市一樣， 四周盡是高級的服飾和用品店， 而且每件貨物的價格都不便宜。 

當到達大街的另一端， 過了一座白銀水泉後， 石切的建築物都換成了木造。 這些木製房屋雖然不像碼頭一樣般奢華， 但各自擁有在同大小， 修剪得整齊的庭園。 這一切房屋有如到了東方國度， 由剛才的西方世界一瞬間穿疏。 大街在這裡開始分成不同的小路， Uikolf 不自覺地愈走愈深， 直至大陽的最後一線光也消失。 四周就變得如那森林一樣的死寂， 沒有一問房間亮起燈。

『 這裡到底是…?』 Uikolf 心裡想著， 『 怎麼這裡達一個人影也沒有?』

Uikolf到身旁的一家裡拍門並叫人， 試著看看屋裡有沒有人。 但當他愈是找，房裡愈是沒有回音之際， 他心裡漸漸慌張。 石切並混著碎寶石裝飾的電街燈一蓋都沒有高起， 相反地， Uikolf 的身影在這些碎寶石上就看似是一個個黑眼的瞳孔。 此刻的石燈柱就如張著許多眼的隆物正在各方瞪著Uikolf自己。  他大叫， 

『有獸民嗎!  快回一回我!』

街上還是靜靜的， 他邊走著， 邊大叫著。 他根本不知自已到底是否到過這裡， 在這漸黑的周邊裡， 每一樣部看似是差不多， 在露角裡露著黑影。 天空突然傳來一陣巨大炮響， Uikolf 抱頭一望， 遠方一座古塔頂燈先亮了燈， 接著電街燈， 和每戶的燈都亮起來了。 房裡也傳出禱告聲和活動的人影。 

在當Uikolf 放鬆之一刻， 一間寒意在身旁擦過， 他朝源頭一望， 頓然被一座沒有亮燈， 破舊得快倒下的2層高木房子很底地吸著他的日光和一切。 在旁邊漸有暖意的房子和燈光的對比下， 這老木房子有如來自另一個世界。 

Uikolf 轉身拔離開， 走了數步， 卻深深地感到一陣陣由老木房子傳來的寒意。 他回首一望， 老木房子還是在那角落裡， 半開的木窗像是在那裡瞪在他。 Uikolf 知道自已還是放不下， 深呼吸後回頭走上去。 他停在矮欄偷望， 發現內裡的枯草很多。 矮欄口旁有一個木牌， 他看了一看上方的脫色文字， 寫著:

『 Y D.G. & M. – Nr.1408 Dex Rd.』

Uikolf 看著這些縮寫， 直覺和好奇心使他從欄口裡走進。 當他一踏上一塊白色， 看似是普通踏腳石， 立刻全身來毛並彊著。 那東西從Uikolf腳底傳來的感覺與別不同。 離然相同地硬， 但表面卻帶一些粗粗的碎粉感覺， 很像別的東西， 

『這不是石…不是一般的踏腳石…』

Uikolf 說著抬頭朝前方一望， 他就立刻確定這不是普通踏腳石。 前方有一段泥路在微微下陷。 環境是暗， 但白色的東西還能渚晰可見。 前方有半個獸人的頭骨露了出來， 眼洞裡還混著泥， 頂蓋被風雨侵蝕了一些。這頭骨還是白色, Uikolf 按照頭骨剛好的大小和特徵，肯定這是來另一個狼獸人。 Uikolf照著這頭骨的位置計算， 這頭骨絕對是下一塊的踏腳石， 而被侵蝕的頂蓋就剛好是那一部分。

『 啊! 啊啊啊啊!』

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

這下Uikolf麻煩大了= ="

Honoratus被抓走了，不知道兩人哪時才會在相遇阿。

不過Pliny既然有了一位魔火之子當僕人，好羨慕阿0.0

----------


## kl122002

回 蒼狼:

算了吧, Honoratus在每次都出岔子, Uikolf又時常因糊裡糊塗而中了彩票也不會知道.
Pliny是好運一些, 但又不一定是真的幸運. 無一個人有得時也有失.

好奇一問, 
我寫文章的風格是否過重於惡搞部分了?

=====題外話=====
事實上, 在這現世中的每一個人都是靠著隨機而過活, 
即是是最聰明的人, 最後也發現自已在過去 - 糊裡糊塗地靠著隨機, 而造成自已在別人眼前的成功和傑出.

----------


## kl122002

[11]

Uikolf 放盡自已的聲線和力量去大叫， 全身盡是失心瘋地扭曲。 但眼前的狼獸人頭骨和四周卻依然沒有任何動靜。 Uikolf的連續叫聲持續了好幾分鐘， 吸引了居住在附近的精靈們圍在欄外觀看。 其中一個更用沙漏計時， 

「真棒! 他連續叫了2分鐘了! 比淫龍還棒!」

Uikolf 終於在一會後失去桑子了。 這時他才回過神來， 一轉身就被後方的精靈嚇了一跳。 一眾精靈正在為他的創舉一同鼓掌。

「 恭喜你! 你已是尖叫屋的新記錄保持者了!」
「 啥?」 
Uikolf 用著那沙啞的聲音問， 此刻他發現自已居然開始明白過裡的語言， 古拉丁語也不自頭地從口裡吐出， 取代了原本流利的德語。
「 你剛破了這屋的原主人 Honoratus 的記錄 1分17秒! 但還破到另一個的記錄。」 
「等等…你剛才說這屋的原主人是 Honoratus， 那無尾龍?」
「對， 正是。」 淺藍色皮膚， 擁有一對摺耳的年青精靈回答， 「 正是那淫龍。」
Uikolf 點點頭， 心裡想著Honoratus的事居然可以在這短時間來傳到這裡， 正在因Honoratus不在而感到興幸。
「你是天皇派來的? 來負責修這古跡嗎?」 精靈指著Uikolf胸前的徽章問， 
「 是的， 但也不…」
「這就好了， 這老木房快到了。 要是被Futorue Sanctus 發現就很壞了。」
「Futorue Sanctus? 是誰?」

另一名深綠色精靈此時推開那藍色的， 立刻向他介紹修屋木材。 未幾， 另一位紫色的也上來指介釘子， 自誇其耐用。 不久又有另一個紅色的上來漆油。 不同顏色的精靈一個接一個上來介紹自己的修屋用品， 各精靈在此刻把Uikolf 緊緊圍著， 令Uikolf幾乎換不過氣來。 他於是把身子壓下， 用力地擠出這人群去。 
「 真是可怕…」 Uikolf 心裡想， 看著那擠在一群的五顏六色精靈們。 

一陣風吹過， Uikolf 發現自己已站在這木房子的門楷上。 細緻的木門很早已倒下， 花紋也被侵蝕了大半。 Uiokolf 帶著好奇心走進去， 外方吵鬧的聲音就立刻被分隔， 儘管Uikolf 回面看見那些精靈在爭吵著。 
這木房子的空氣中傳來陣陣的腐木味， 內裡的光線很弱， 只能從鄰居的燈光下看見看見雜物的黑影。 房子的外表不大， 走廊卻能一直住裡面伸展， 直至發霉的玫瑰圖樣大廳才停下。 
玫瑰圖樣大廳放了許多雜物， 大多為木製。 這一切看上去比書中的中世紀家具更古老。 Uikolf 被一張角落中的蛋型木躺椅吸引著。 他用手一按圓蛋型木椅， 驚異地發現木椅的木無比柔軟， 上方的霉球紛紛消失， 華麗的藍色天鵝絨重現。 一切變化立刻在一瞬間望現， 令Uikolf 無法相信自己的手。 他立刻跳上去。躺在這木椅的舒服感令他無法再和身站起來， 在無言無意之下， 他漸漸忘懷入睡。

******

「 轟!」
「 Hora Septima! (「第7小時」 = 正午12時)」

報時員剛在帝都宣佈第7小時的開始。 金色大街上有一大群示威的市民正高舉帶著反對句子的木牌在元老院抗議。 Specter 和Honoratus站在不遠的皇宮裡一座高塔上看著他們的一舉一動。

「睢…那裡的獸民比我登基的時侯還多。」 Specter 說著， 「你能解釋嗎?」
「這個嘛…」 
Honoratus 做了一個鬼臉回應， Specter 的臉紅得發漲。
「我想我終於明白為何中世紀的人類都紛紛屠龍了。」
「龍太吸引名種生物了…」
「 合上你的嘴!」
Specter一聲怒吼， Honoratus放聲大笑。 他抱著Specter細聲話，
「別忘了你那不可告人的秘密…馬騮， 我想不到在那個秘密揭開的時候會發生什麼事。」
Specter 轉眼盯著Honoratus， 只見他裂著嘴唇奸笑。 Specter深呼吸， 眉頭皺著，
「你若再出什麼岔子…我可不能再保著你。」
「當然不會， 我保證。」
「好。」

Specter 看著Honoratus啍著一首不成曲的調子大步大步走出高塔， 心裡充滿無比怒氣。 他把一位門外的龍糸士兵召來， 
「盡一切可能， 把Honoratus 毒死。」
Specter 把一小瓶透明的毒藥塞進士兵手中， 然後把士兵送走。 Specter沒有說什麼， 看著那使他討厭的紅龍穿過皇宮後門並消失在住宅群中。 

突立傳來一陣有如巨木倒下的巨響， Specter 和大街上的公民朝源頭望向， 看見Mountain Inferus 噴出大量石灰， 把那裡的天與地徹底蓋過。

Specter發現自己的手正和旁邊的水生的水一同震斗著。


*******

「過了這麼一天， 相信未有人發現魔火的事。」
Pliny 冷靜地注意著街上住來的魔民。 
「 這真是幸運。」 Nero像是抹了一把冷汗。
「最好找到Futorue Sanctus。 他會知道怎樣做。」
Pliny背後的大塊頭突然話了一句標準的德語， Pliny 帶著驚訝，
「 你曉得德語?」
「我沒有說德語， 只是當你撲滅魔火的一刻， 把內裡的部分魔力會吸收了。 當然就是少不了語言轉換的能力， 你聽我的說話是德語， 而實際是魔系語。」
Pliny 留心一點， 發現自己聽懂了大街住來的惡魔說話。
「你是不會忘記自已的語言。」 Nero插嘴， 「 放心吧， 除非你已把自已徹底迷失。」
「這樣子也聽上來還好。」
Pliny 鬆了一口氣。 他轉眼看了一看身後的大塊頭。 大塊頭的外頭如當天在話的裡也不怎樣令人討好， 頭盔上四大支不方向的指著的角便他看上去更像怪物。
「 小不點， 正在看什麼?」   
大塊頭用著卑視的目光看著Pliny， 
「沒…沒有什麼」

「就是他們了!」
遠方突然有魔民大叫， 
「就是他們了! 他們偷走了魔火令惡靈複活了!」

Pliny 還未及時反應過來， 他已看見魔山噴出黑色火柱， 晴朗天空立刻換成一片燃曉中的紅色， 陽光徹底被黑火灰柱蓋過。  街上的公民還正不知所措的時候， 地底傳來底深的怒吼， 緊接著破裂的巨響。
地面已震動得無法站立。 震動， 巨響合起來就有如地底正在朝上發出怒氣。 未幾， 上空已變得暗啞無光。 魔民的悲鳴從四處響起。
天空突些出現兩道裂縫。 Pliny 雖然已震得倒在地上， 但還可見到這是一對金色尖幼的眼。 這對金眼正是在對著他而張開， 當中的瞳孔更是映出他的外貌。 Pliny 失去了意識， 話全不知道自己的身軀正征地面浮起， 慢慢升上半空。 Nero和大塊頭在後方的大叫是完全聽不進耳， 直至Nero跳起來， 一塊白袍蓋過他並緊抱， Pliny 才有回意識。

天時地轉接種而過後， Pliny才知自己在穩重的大理石地上。 抬頭一看， 眼前的城市已邊入一片紅色的邊陪， 那變在高空的魔眼消失了， 取而代之的是一場緊接一場的雷暴。
Pliny 朝眼角一望， 發現後方的獸人和精靈商旅車隊全都被石化。 他們的表情和臉容全被石灰蓋過， 只有動作因著石化而保留在此 : 一個龍人倒在地上， 他緊把著自已的酒瓶; 慌忙逃身的鹿商人， 拉著初生的兒子朝回頭跑試著逃亡; 一個鷹人是張大著口和雙翼不正常地倒在石化的商旅團中， 顯示著他試著從高空逃亡， 但這也是徹底的錯誤和失敗。

恍如龐貝被火山洗禮一樣場面重現在Pliny 的眼前。 Pliny 已無法再相信自已的雙眼。 相反地， 悲嘆， 哭泣， 呼救， 各種不同的叫聲從石象傳進耳裡， 再加上看著眼前可怕的場面， 這就有如現世中詩人但丁筆下的煉獄。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

姆，Specter想毒死Honoratus阿..

好陰險的國王阿。

Uikolf破了紀錄阿，哈哈...

期待下篇。

----------


## kl122002

[12] 

由驚愕至全民恐慌， 盡在數的之下完生至現出來。 從如煉獄魔數中幸存而逃到城裡大說內裡的恐佈事件。 各惡魔的惡性畫現之餘， 更有居住的獸民出現互受和互殘的暴行。 在獸民交目接耳的傳聞下， 事件更變得連住在帝都裡善良的惡魔成為攻擊和施襲目標。 全城在這一瞬間進入失去理性的恐慌。

「日安， 我是你們的天皇， Specter，」 
白猿猴Specter在安排下， 走進皇宮電台錄音室進行即時全民廣播， 
「 …我明白並能深切感受到現在諸君心中恐懼。 意料之外的事已再一次重臨， 黑暗也許會再一次降臨。 現在我們並不是獨身成影， 除了保護我們的英勇士兵外， 我們還擁有大家， 擁有你們可信的君王， 也擁有建基於多年友誼和信任的對方…」

大街上是靜止了， 所有居民都在側耳聽Specter的演說。 空中在這時傳來隆隆的機械聲， 像巨烏一樣的巨影在雲間現身。 它先是在空中盤旋一會， 未幾一個個黑色的東西從他身上跌下。 當這黑色東西碰上地面， 立刻換來一場接一場的大爆炸。 在正中央的皇宮也被這投下的炸彈炸毀了一半， Specter的廣播一度中斷了數秒， 喇叭裡傳來的混亂的聲音， 住在皇宮附近的獸民紛紛探出頭來看看。

從相距皇宮不遠的報時塔看過去， 整座皇宮被炸毁了一半， 城牆被倒下的石柱毁出了一個大缺口。從這缺口可看見內裡全是一片混亂， 在石堆中夾雜著呼叫聲， 外方的僕人忙著翻開瓦片雜物把其他受傷獸拉出來。 天皇Specter 在另一方被一眾僕人救了出來。 他身上的白毛已被石灰染黑， 鮮血把那蓋蓋半張臉的白毛徹底紅。 他指示僕人取來另一部廣播用的收音器， 並從城牆缺口遠望城裡其他損毁地區， 

「…我現在能從這裡感受到剛才突襲的威力了。」 Specter繼續廣播， 並把目光轉向Mount Inferus， 聲調漸漸施重，
「 現在是向那些惡靈發出我們憤怒回應的時間了。 我不容許， 也不會讓這些惡靈繼續向我們施襲。 各位追求自由， 意志高祟的獸民們， 我們一起去打倒這些惡勢力!」

空中隆隆的機械聲消失了， 金色大街上傳來熱烈的歡呼聲。 他們各自拿著自已善長的武器和魔枚， 自動並整齊地列成不同的小隊步向皇宮， 朝著他們心日中神聖的白天皇Specter歡呼。

==============

「該醒了吧， Uikolf?」
Uikolf慢慢地張開雙眼， 看見等得不耐煩的Honoratus 怒目盯著。
「 早安。」
「 城裡出現了意外的空襲， 惡靈復活了。」
「惡靈， 什麼惡靈?」 Uikolf 懶懶地在椅上， 用半睡不醒的語氣問。
「 Futorue沒有向你提過嗎?」
「 等我先回一回想…」Uikolf 把手放在頭上合起眼， 想了一想， 立刻張開眼K從椅上爭扎地爬起來， 
「是他們!」
「 對， 是他們。 你的反應怎會慢了這麼多?」Honoratus 搖搖頭說道， 
「 我現在該怎樣做?」
「 回去， 找你的爺爺。」Honoratus說道， 「我想這只會是你現在可行的事。 我會打開通道打你送過去。」
「但…Specter方面呢?」
「那蠢材正在領兵反攻。 相信不久就一定兵敗如山倒。」Honoratus 嘆了一口氣，「 快去請示Futorue。」
「 我明白了。」 Uikolf 立刻爬起身， 背起那包由各獸人送來東西。 

「我施法了。」Honoratus 的在爪一揮， 一陣突然的天地扭曲的轉動令Uikolf失去了重心， 並且被下方的吸力重重的吸著。 紫色的強光從腳底射出並包裹他的身軀。 紫光只維持了一會， 消失後Uikolf立刻發現自已在熟識的奧地利Tiergarten Sch

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

大戰要開打啦，看來Futorue被他自己的孫子擺了一道了，

連自己也被傳送過去...

期待下一篇。

----------


## kl122002

[13]

“船滿了! 等下一班吧!”
“我可是買了特快票耶!”
“不行! 這樣是很危險的!”
“我才不管!”

一個火系的惡魔衝開面前的閘, 試著往前方正離開的船跳過上去. 他的手是及時捉到船尾的桿, 卻因背著的行李令自己的重量大增. 手一溜, 整個身子跌進大海, 最後化成一陣白煙被風吹散. 餘下的行李在浮沉一會後也被海浪打進深海.

這是在魔族碼頭 Docus Karseus 的情況, 也是其他碼頭混亂的縮影. 灰墨的火山灰把藍天蓋過, 並好雪花一樣從天上滔滔不絕地飄下, 把一切的衣服和話具蓋上一層灰色. 在這沒有光的天與地, 只有眾火魔和眾獸手上的提燈把死灰色的身軀照亮一些.

“轟!”

“這麼快又到不一個時間了嗎?”另一名火系惡魔指頭望向報時塔, 

“不久前才報了第9小時的開始…” 身旁的另一名暗系惡魔藍手上的燈舉高,一看黑色的天空, 四周盡是被火山灰包著的逃亡惡魔, 只有火系的惡魔在間中發光,

“沒有陽光, 又沒有水鐘報時, 帝都把我們的魔城都放棄了嗎?”

“白天皇派人來攻打我們, 快逃!” 一個身上盡是刀傷的貓獸人報時員跑邊碼頭大叫, “豈會這樣?”一眾惡魔吃了一驚地問, 

“真的! 他們一跑來就又搶又殺了!”另一名滿身鮮血的金系惡魔警長也面著跑過來大叫,
“想活的, 就不要再留在這裡了!”

一眾惡魔和獸人再一次混亂起來, 齊向著另一艘船上衝進去. 在碼頭外看著的Nero在此刻無法明白這盡是一件怎樣的事. Nero旁的大塊頭在地上抓起了一些火山灰看, 然後交給他, 

“你覺得有什麼差別嗎, Nero?”

“Deotatus, 沒有魔力.” Nero 雙目堅定地說, “ 這只是普通火山灰. 除非…

“有人要造謠生事.”大塊頭說道, 雙目移到自言自語Pliny身上, 

“看見這整天在自言自語的線毛狼人真的令我發毛.”

“不,” Nero放下了火山灰, “他正在和亡靈對話, 我是能感覺的.”

“為何不去想想有什麼方法可以找回魔火?”大塊頭正在抱怨.
Pliny在這時停了說話, 嘆了一口氣.

“查到了什麼嗎?” Nero用帶著鼓勵的語調問,

“沒有, 很對不起.”Pliny皺著眉, 抹一抹雙目, “連那裡都已混亂起來.”

“我們現在到底是發生了什麼事…真是討厭”大塊頭的怒意令身上的黑火燒得更旺.

“別急著, 我的朋友們.”Nero捉著雙方並圍成一個小圈, “ 由我和大塊頭的打鬥到現在才只有2至3個小時, 一切的事發生得太特然和太快了…”

大塊頭和Pliny點頭認同之際, 一個犀牛獸人把他們叫著, 
“白天皇的軍隊快打到來了, 還不快逃亡? 最後一船是在下一小時內開的.”

“ 轟!” 遠介再一次傳來炮聲. 碼頭裡一眾緊張的獸和惡魔紛紛誤次為這是下一個報時的信號. 他們一起湧擠到登船的小橋. 但這小格承受不起這樣的重量, 也未有獸和惡魔數現橋身的彎曲, 終於在不一群獸潮湧上去之時折斷, 大量的獸人和惡魔在驚呼聲中跌進水裡. 

“快出動救生船, 快!” 碼頭的水手大叫, 

“碰!”另一名水手放了一個魔法, 在半空中射出一道藍光箭頭並叫道, 

“請保持有秩序登船!” 

亂局在此刻總算及時平定. 登船的次序回復正常. Pliny 略略地一望後, 動身逆著人潮的方向走上回城的道路, 

“只有在根源才可找到解決方法, 我一定要去.”

Pliny 心裡這樣想著. Nero把大塊頭也捉來, 叫停Pliny,
“我和Deotatus也陪你上山.”

“不, 這太危險了.” Pliny 合起眼深思了一會, “戰線到底在什麼地方?”

兩個惡魔互相望了對方一眼, 一同意識到Pliny的問題要點. 這裡不定時有幸存者從城裡跑出來, 但城裡根本沒有戰爭的叫嚷和炮火聲. 魔城裡的惡麼本身就已天生的魔法戰士, 又豈會這麼容易被打敗?

Nero 拉一拉白袍上的灰. 呆苦所思地看著碼頭對外的海洋, 然後移到Pliny並遲疑了一會, “ 我們千萬不要回去城裡. 不久可會有一場大災難.”
“災難?” 大塊頭笑了一笑, “ 會是什麼?”
“不曉得.” 

Pliny 看著這樣的事, 突然想起兒時由Uikolf爺爺Futorue說的故事. 他在回想並陷入深思, 當時Uikolf也坐在一旁, 但他卻手拿著最新的, 關於犬科原症的醫學短文, 對他爺爺的故事半理不理的; 而爺爺Futorue就在草皮上面飛色舞地話故事:

***

“…長年大戰總算以和約平定了魔界,” Futorue 把一本很薄簿合上, “接下來便是老套不厭的和平結局.”

“但如果魔界再次破壞合約呢?”年幼的Pliny問,  

“那就先再一個律師去法庭處理吧.”Uikolf 不感興趣地答Pliny,

“哈哈哈!”Futorue爺是立刻捧腹大笑, 不過卻很快就收起來“ 很好, Uikolf, 若這方法是可以. 但事實是, 另一名聖魔士會被選中和在滅城咒之下引發一場新的大戰. 一切舊有的會倒下, 並以新的取代.”

“ 包括長生聖者?”Pliny張大他的綠眼, 像小孩聽了故事的末來而感到非常驚奇.

“這不合邏輯吧!” Uikolf 在抗議, “在長生聖者會死的前題之下, 那麼長生的定議不就是不成立了吧?”

Futorue沒有回答, 和Pliny一同盯著Uikolf. Uikolf 的父穎Wasilo立刻把Uikolf拉走.”

“氣氛總算好了一些.”  Futorue的眼還是留在漸漸遠去的Uikolf, “ 是的, 他還是會死的, 只是時間的問題. 可能那個被拉走的會比長生聖者或我的死來得更早.”

“ 但…” Pliny立刻把Futorue從抱怨中拉回來, “…這不就是和神話中的<<諸神的黃昏>>一樣嗎?”

“ 啊! 你看過<<諸神的黃昏>>, 這就更容易明白了.”Futorue終於被Pliny吸引回來, “很好, 也正確, 那會是<<諸神的黃昏>>的真實上演.”

“那裡的獸民豈不就會…”

“對, 這是必要的.” Futorue收緊了語氣, “ 所以也要切記, 不要讓另一位新的聖魔士誕生和被選中.”

****

“滅城咒, <<諸神的黃昏>>, 新的聖魔士…”Pliny 從沉思中唸了出來, Nero和大塊頭嚇得腳一軟.
“ 那麼, 這是預言?”Nero之刻抬起頭看著上空, “你是怎樣知道滅城咒的事?”
“這個過小時候, 由朋友的爺爺提起的.”Pliny回過神來, 看著亂局.

“等一等.” Nero貼近Pliny. Nero那對迷光一樣的紫眼照亮了Pliny的綠眼 

“ 為何你這頭從外地來的狼人小子會懂這麼多我們的事? 你到底是誰?”

“ 我是Pliny, 全名Pliny M. K. Fenriswolf.”

“惡靈的後人!” 大塊頭忍不住叫道.

“你的親父是誰? 你朋友的爺爺又是誰?” Nero的語氣非常冰冷, 堅硬和迫切令Pliny害怕.

“親父是Kardieth. 朋友的爺爺是一頭在動物園的老狼, Futorue Metzgubbiolf.”
大塊頭的火焰停了搖動, 和Nero。一樣帶著吃驚和恐懼的樣子盯著Pliny.

“Pliny M. K. Fenriswolf., 你不知道自已是惡靈之一巴?”

“ 這是親父生時的事了, 與我有何關係?”

“這多字是承傳下去,” Nero把大塊頭一同拉來, “ 我, 黑暗的魔火之子; 他, 火魔Flereous族的Deotatus. 我們三人全是惡靈之後.”

一道強光突然劃破天際, 止著了地面的叫鬧. 強光一直射向碼頭的前方然後消失. 

===============

這是一座在精靈之城Platium Captrium裡不起眼的小木教堂. 內裡只得一座石象和剛送上的鮮花. 眾在精靈之城居住的精靈, 魔族和獸民都擠進這裡, 並在主教的領導下行禱告, 

“…至聖賢的聖魔士Futorue Sanctus, 求你能救救我們這餘下的樂士…”

那道經過魔族的強光, 在同一時候落在這座教堂. 強光越過屋頂的隔幕, 在一聲巨響之下,  打破了石象, 餘下一個光球.

****
“我的頭…”Uikolf 按著自已的頭爬起來. 他發現一對北極白母狐正為一個白狼婦接生. 他的目光微移, 頓時被一個朝著他走來年青的白狼嚇呆了. 這年青白狼的氣息平靜, 目不移地拿著利刀朝著白狼婦人走過去. 那修長的告許了他的身份.

“爺爺…不要!”

年青的爺爺穿過Uikolf, 在北極白母狐取出剛出生的白狼嬰孩的一刻裡, 就一次過用利刀把她們的喉嚨割破, 一滴血也沾不上他的利刃. 白狼嬰孩應著她們的倒下而摔在地上, 並在任由他地上抽畜

“不…不要…親愛的…”剛生產的白母狼哀求.

“不行,” 年青的Futorue斬釘折鐵的話, “為了我們, 還有那裡的未來, 他是絕不能活下去.”

母娘合上眼並住了一滴眼淚, 然後親自爬起, 一步步搖搖的站起來

“那就由我下手吧….”

她抱起地上的狼嬰孩, 接過Futorue的利刀, 高舉半空, 大叫,

“那就由我代替這命運!”

利刀應聲刺進母狼的心. 滴出的鮮血落在狼嬰孩身上, 一道魔符出現並完全包裹著嬰孩. 嬰孩的抽畜停止了, 換成了安睡.

年青的Futorue立刻抱著母狼和嬰孩. 他把嬰孩從母娘懷裡抱走, 施了一個魔法, 用烈火把母娘安葬. 然從他轉過身, 用手按著嬰孩, 順勢一爪和一扭, 即時折斷了手上的生命.

Uikolf 看到這裡已抓狂. 一把熟識的聲音從後傳來,

“我想這個還可再弄得煽情一些, 對吧?”

老Futorue從後走上來, 拍著Uikolf並笑著問. Uikolf 推開他, 

“你殺了一頭母狼! 還有一個…一個無辜的生命!”

“ 是嗎?” Futorue 若有所思的換著下巴, “ 這是第78對. 比起第一對更容易下手.”

“第78對! 你已殺了不只78對母狼和和嬰孩! 還有接生的?”

“對.” Futorue 笑著, “有何不妥?”

Futorue 的手在空中一抹, 他殺母狼和和嬰孩的片斷在四方八面高速播放. 不同的哀救, 不同的慘叫不間斷地傳來. Futorue 放聲狂笑.

“夠了! 夠了!” Uikolf 抱著白已的頭大叫.

“還末完呢, 親愛的, “ Futorue 奸笑著抓起Uikolf, 拉開他的手, 雙目緊對著的告訢他,“ 還有你的部分還未到…”

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

Futorue殺了真多的生命阿，不知道他這麼做究竟是為了什麼？

該不會他殺的都是所謂的聖魔士吧？

期待下篇。

----------


## kl122002

> Futorue殺了真多的生命阿，不知道他這麼做究竟是為了什麼？
> 
> 該不會他殺的都是所謂的聖魔士吧？
> 
> 期待下篇。


"聖魔士"如"惡靈"一樣, 是由每一代傳下去的.
因此, Uikolf自然是接班人了, 也意味著Uikolf 是Futorue的親兒, Wasilo只是代父.  

下一章將會有更多介紹, 而這接著來的也是這一部的最終章.
請期待.

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

原來如此...Uikolf的親父竟然是Futorue...

不過Futorue的年紀會不會太老了點....

還是一樣期待最終章。

----------


## kl122002

[14] Crepusculum 

「好吧， 孩子。」Futorue轉至壓迫的語氣， 「覺悟嗎? 你是多幸了運的一個。」

Uikolf 用力把爺爺推開， 合起眼沈默了一會。 淡淡地吐了一句話來， 四周的聲言和畫像靜止了，

「 謊話話完了嗎?」

Futorue 弄出了一個鬼異的笑容， 抱起手讓Uikolf的說話繼續下去。 

「 要是像你這樣說， 我現在的爸爸根本不是我的爸爸。 否則他就是更應該去看這些片子的狼。」

Futorue 眨一眨眼， 保持著笑容。 Uikolf 繼續分析， 

「 假設以上全是成立， 你又到底想告訢我什麼? 現在的行為並不正常。 相反地說， 我倒覺得這像是一團未經整理的謊話。」

Futorue 更是笑得明顯。

「好吧， 請告許我真相。」

「真相?」Futorue 淡淡地嘴角一彎， 「 好， 我也不騙你…」

他們四周被另一團光蓋過的有影象， Futorue俏俏地在Uikolf耳邊道出了真相。

====================

在那小數堂裡的光團消失。 一眾信徙和祭師無一敢直視前方。 他們下跪， 低頭唸著禱文。 

「我回來了」 

Futorue一掃眼前的獸民， 在這露出失落的目光。 Uikolf 則是一臉呆然， 心裡充滿著疑惑的回想著Futorue時告訢他的真相。

「走吧。 這群傢伙已弱得乘下只懂得求神拜佛的地步了。 我們走吧!」

Futorue 一手拉著Uikolf， 用小跑步越過大街上的獸民和精靈。 

「 是真的Futorue! 他的長眉!」
「是他! 淫龍的老弟」

在這些說話不停地在Futorue 和Uikolf 的旁邊重復著， 由大街直至小巷， 一直到那一座像快要倒下的老房子。

「 太好了， 你回來了。」

Futore在一瞬間給了Honoratus一個右鉤拳。 Honoratus應聲倒地， 滾了數圈才停下來。 

「抱歉， 這是我最新的打招呼手方式。」
「還是從容一點， 老弟。」Honoratus笑著說， 「 既然這些都是後輩的事， 就由後輩去管好了。」
「 對， 但你似乎忘記了把Uikolf帶來的目的， 而且是還未準備。」 Futorue單指按著Honoratus龍鼻的尖處， 使他無法動彈。
「這我倒是可以…」
「我不感興趣， 也不必要知道。 上一次我把你的尾裁去了， 這一次該到你身體什麼地方好呢?」

Uikolf 是第一次看見這個雙目完滿怒意， 笑得像電影裡的變態殺人狂。 Uikolf 不敢走上去替Honoratus求情。 自己在意議之下把身子往後退， 直至碰上牆角。

「道有你， Uikolf。」 Futorue 的雙目沒離開Honoratus， 「 你最好也想想用自己身體的什麼部分來作魔法的交換。」
「什麼? 我才要…」
「這不能由你選擇! 我已在那時候告訢你了!」
「你告訢他什麼了?」 Honoratus緊張地問， 「 是什麼?」
「所有。 你我知道的， 和一切只有我知道的。」 
Honoratus雙目溜的那縮在一角的Uikolf， 然後回神笑言，
「他好像不太接受。 或者正確的說， 他不太相信。」
「這是後話。 現在你到底想到了沒有? 還是我來替你準備下一代後然後再由我決定取你身體的那一部分?」
Honoratus在地上悶悶的享了一聲， Futorue 嘴角彎著， 另一隻手的爪尖從龍的肚皮滑下， 停在雙腿之間近斷尾的位置，
「 就那裡吧?」
「不行! 不行! 那是我的寶貝和力量之源!」
「你是沒有選擇的， Honoratus。 」

Honoratus在Futorue爪尖之下大叫。 Uikolf 在一旁是可看見Honoratus 雙腿之間閃了一道藍光。 未幾一道帶著箭頭一樣， 粗壯的紅色龍尾出現。

「手術完了。 你還在叫什麼?」 Futorue 離開他並坐在一旁看著。
「我的尾! 是我的尾! 我的尾回來了!」 
Honoratus 興奮位上地上跳起來， 在Uikolf 面前舞勳和展現著。 
「 我是替你動外做了一個結紮手術， Honoratus， 尾已就當是你把Uikolf帶來這裡的回禮。」
Futorue 剛說完不久， Honoratus 的尾筆直地在空中靜止了， 他張大著口望向Futorue
「對， 你現是一條不育的龍。」
Honoratus 轉身， 解開袍子探頭仔細檢查後大叫，
「 怎麼消失了!」
「這個對你的形象改善很有幫助， 又不影響你的排泄系統。」
「這可不是完整耶!」
「 你向來就不是一保完整的龍。」 Futorue 咯咯聲地大笑， 無視魔龍的吵鬧。 

他不久把雙目轉並留在Uikolf身上， 「 你要完成使命，要去當聖魔士。」
「沒有其他方法嗎?」
「倒是有的， 我去演給你看。」

Futorue站起身子， 推倒面前的木窗。 木窗外可看見隱約看見帝都的屋影， 以及後方魔域的火山。 
 「 看戲了， Uikolf」
Futorue的眼合起， 舉起戴著藍寶石指環的手並向著那裡長開。

「轟隆!」

一剎巨響傳來， 天空中出現了一道弧線強光， 雲和灰從天空上急速升起， 在半空中造成巨大的磨茹雲。 隆隆不斷的聲章繼續傳來， 每隔不遠處又再出現一個新的巨大磨茹雲。 在最後一次， 地面傳急劇的震動， 連Uikolf和Honoratus站著的一問倒下。 眾磨茹雲也被抽起， 在高空的陽光之下形成一棵巨大無比的樹影， 並久而不散。 

Uikolf 和Honoratus 都說不出話來。 Futorue把手掌合起， 轉身說
「眾難者請安息吧。」

「你到底做了什麼?’
「只是放了數枚氫彈， 最後是一枚雙陪的Tsar Bomb。」
Futorue 的臉容沒有一絲震驚， 相反地他的目光是輕鬆無比。
「你滅了一個城!」
「不， 是兩個。 連麼城一同消滅。」
Honoratus的口強得大大的看著。
「一顆灰也沒有留下， 清潔得很。 這就是我的方法。」

Futorue 咯咯聲地笑道。 手在後方一抹， 寶石一閃， 原來的影物在管光之不重現。
「所以， 我現在給你一個選擇的機會， Uikolf。 你的決定是怎樣?」
Uikolf 毫不遲疑， 
「我自已的方法， 不用你的。」
「 很好， 你想用身體的什麼來交換魔法?」
「我不要魔法，」 Uikolf 堅定的看著Futorue， 「 我用我自已的力量就行了。」

Futorue 合起眼， 點頭。
「好吧， 孩子。」
「這孩子真的可以?」Honoratus追問 
「天知道。」 Futorue 放聲笑了出來， 「 我們都老了， 這些就留給他們吧。之不過…」
Futorue 板起臉， 嚴肅地對著Uikolf說， 
「你最的找一找Pliny。 你很可能需要他的幫助。」
「我明白了。」

Uikolf 和Futorue 在斜陽下無語對視， 兩狼的眼色凝重得把所有氣氛都止著了。 但Futorue後快就一手抓起Uikolf 並把他扔出屋外， 
「天快黑了! 還不快去找Pliny!」
Uikolf 回過神來， 急急地跌趺破破的朝礪頭方向趕路。 
「你擔心他?」
「誰不擔心自已的親兒…」

Futorue一轉雙目， 注視著另一旁的一個路過， 帶著驚恐， 身影卻在餘光下照得優美的雌狼女。
「 還是別管他了， 要是他不能成事， 還有我在。」
Futorue 和Honoratus一邊爭吵， 爭先追上去找那頭雌狼女。 雌狼女一看見Honoratus， 重重地送了一巴掌給他， 並主動拉著Futorue一起走。 當走近報時之際， 一陣報時的火炮聲再次傳來，

「轟隆」

 這熟識的炮聲彷忽向一眾剛看見了天火滅城， 驚魂未定的群眾傳來一陣佳音。 報時塔上的報時員宣佈，

「 帝都標準時間， Crepusculum ! (入夜!)」

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

完結篇出了阿，看來Uikolf不打算靠Futorue的力量，

Uikolf真的要成為聖魔士阿，那以後會更有趣了。

Futorue竟然屠城了，還那麼輕鬆，他的個性已經不是怪可以形容了...

----------


## kl122002

> 完結篇出了阿，看來Uikolf不打算靠Futorue的力量，
> 
> Uikolf真的要成為聖魔士阿，那以後會更有趣了。
> 
> Futorue竟然屠城了，還那麼輕鬆，他的個性已經不是怪可以形容了...


本來的計劃是要Uikolf 學習魔法,  但為了保持當中的特色, 還是讓他冽談麼法好了.

屠城對於Futorue根本不是什麼問題, 反正這裡就是由他建的.
但性格方面...算了吧. 不過, 還是別給他乾果好了. (請看看第1.5部) 

第2部很快就會來, 新的角色也快要加入, 更具趣味.

----------

